# kind shock i900 service, ölfüllmenge?



## bikesualc (26. Oktober 2010)

hallo allerseits!

bin auf der suche nach ner service-anleitung für die absenkbare sattelstütze "kind shock i900" (modell 2008) bzw. nach angaben zur ölviskuosität bzw. ölfüllmenge.

vielleicht hat einer im forum ja nähere informationen dazu.

bin für jegliche tipps dankbar!

schönen dank schon mal im voraus!

grüsse aus tirol


----------



## FlatterAugust (26. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt keine Anleitung für die "Ölfüllmenge".  Das ist gar nicht vorgesehen, weil die eigentliche Hebe-und Absenktechnik mit Hausmitteln nicht zugänglich ist. Ist komplett im oberen Rohr untergebracht. 
Vorgesehen seitens KS ist nur reinigen und fetten. Das schwarze Rohr von unten: blaue Mutter entfernen, rote Hülsenmutter ausdrehen, innen reinigen und fetten  - außen rote Überwurfmutter lösen, Dichtung darunter fetten.

Ich hoffe ja, daß jemand das oberer Rohr vor mir auseinander nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikesualc (27. Oktober 2010)

hi!

danke für die antwort!
ich habe soeben, von dem auf der website von ks angegebenen servicepoint in österreich, eine antwort betreffend dem service bekommen.

"die Öl-Kartuschen bei den KS i900 Sattelstützen sind nicht zu einer Demontage vorgesehen. Die Kartusche sollte bei nicht Funktion immer  komplett getauscht werden.

Kontaktieren Sie den Zweiradfachhandel der kann bei uns über den KS-Service im Hause Wiener Bike Parts eine solche Kartusche bestellen lassen."

da ich bereits die komplette stütze zerlegt habe, muss ich wohl irgendwie selbst rausbekommen welches öl bzw. wieviel rein kommt. 
laut meinem hausverstand habe ich die funktion schon durchschaut (glaub ich zumindest). ich weiss nur nicht genau ob man noch zusätzlich luft reingeben muss oder nicht. ein ventil oder ähnliches ist aber nirgends vorhanden, somit denke ich muss auch keine rein.

muss mir jetzt erst mal ein gabelöl besorgen. ich denke 7,5 wt wird von der viskuosität schon passen. 

also denn ich halte euch auf dem laufendem


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. November 2010)

Du hast das obere Rohr auseinander? Wenn ja: unbedingt (gute) Fotos.


----------



## bikesualc (12. November 2010)

da bin ich wieder....
hat etwas länger gedauert, da ich in letzter zeit nicht dazu gekommen bin mich mit der stütze zu beschäftigen.

für alle interessierten anbei erstmal einige bilder betreffend dem innenleben einer kind shock sattelstütze. 
sollte ich die stütze nicht mehr zum laufen bringen, habe ich zumindest für die allgemeinheit unglaubliches geleistet und der nachwelt des forums eine bildliche dokumentation geschaffen!!!

gestern hatte ich versucht die stütze so zu montieren, wie ich dachte dass sie wieder funktionieren sollte. dem war natürlich nicht so!!
das ist ja das tolle am basteln! erstens kommt es ganz anders und zweitens als man denkt!!

im prinzip habe ich x variationen der befüllung ausprobiert um die funktion zu bewerkstelligen. es scheitert eigentlich nur daran, dass nach dem ersten betätigen, die stütze nicht mehr richtig ausfährt. 
ich bin einfach der überzeugung, dass in der kammer, die vom kleinen kolben komprimiert wird, einfach mehr luft reingehört, da dieser dann bei entlastung das öl wieder zurück in die vorgesehene kammer drückt.
nur so macht das system sinn und ist auch logisch simpel nachvollziehbar. 
die frage ist nur wie kind shock bei der erstmontage die kammer unter druck setzt, da ich keinerlei ventil, einfüllloch o.ä. finden kann!?!

naja, da wird mir auch niemand weiterhelfen können, da das ganze wahrscheinlich irgendwie maschinell montiert wurde.

aber was nicht passt, wird halt passend gemacht!! ich werde probieren einfach selbst ein befüllungszugang zu basteln. 

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## bikesualc (12. November 2010)

ach ja noch was...

wer das seitliche spiel der sattelstützen (glaube bei fast allen vorhanden) ohne grossen aufwand eliminieren möchte hier mein basteltipp:

die normalerweise in den drei nuten des sattelrohrs (bild 1) in reihe sitzenden mini kügelchen (nützen sich mit der zeit sehr stark ab, deswegen das spiel seitlich, auf bild bereits durch speichen-bolzen ersetzt), einfach mit 3 auf mass abgelängten und an beiden seiten rundgeschliffenen (bild 2) stücke einer speiche ersetzen.

kein spiel und super funktion!


ausserdem hier noch veranschaulicht und wie weitläufig bekannt der grund für die mit der zeit entstehenden furchen am hinteren teil der stütze:

auf bild 4 seht ihr das oben liegende nadellager, das mit der zeit, durch die beim sitzen nach hinten wirkendenden kräfte und das ständige ein und ausfahren der stütze, diese unschönen furchen in die gleitfläche der stütze kratzt. das ist eigentlich weiters nicht schlimm, solange die furchen nicht so tief sind, dass sich die nadeln darin verhaken. die gleitfläche muss aber keinerlei öl oder luft abdichten und somit sind die kratzer nicht weiters schlimm.

weise bescheid....


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. November 2010)

bikesualc schrieb:


> die frage ist nur wie kind shock bei der erstmontage die kammer unter druck setzt, da ich keinerlei ventil, einfüllloch o.ä. finden kann!?!



Dieses wissen wird von uns Zauberlehrlingen nur durch das Wort an die Nachkommen weitergeben. Schriftliche Aufzeichnungen existieren nicht. 

Die Federbein/Dämpfer Hersteller legen eine tiefgefrorene Stickstoffpille in die Kammer, jetzt schnell zusammenbauen oder Pille weg. Bei + Temperatur wird der Stickstoff wieder Gasförmig und, oh Wunder: bildet Druck auf der Kammer.
Pillen gibt es beim Apotheker deines Vertrauens, oder vllt bei Köhn (Reset) in Hannover.

Edit

Das ist kein Nadellager, sondern vermutlich eine Verdrehsicherung (Was mich daran stutzig macht, diese Linear Führung/Klemmung, klemmt eigentlich nur in eine Drehrichtung?). Wenn mir die korrekte Bezeichnung dafür wieder einfällt, liefere ich die noch nach.

Edit II

Die Bilder sind gold wert (Verneig).


----------



## bikesualc (13. November 2010)

hi FlatterAugust!

also die info mit den stickstoffpillen ist ja der hammer!!
im ersten moment klingt es zwar wie ne "falsche" story von galileo, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass das wirklich funktioniert .

es ist auf jeden fall plausibel und erklärt auch wie die taiwanesen den druck rein bekommen!?! da kann ich ja lange suchen!!

die frage ist nun nur, ob ich sowas wirklich in der apotheke bekomme??
mal schauen....

also die 3 langen "furchen" (bild: gleitführungen close up) im "stützencasting" haben natürlich die funktion als verdrehstopp. darin läuft dann das "tauchrohr" mit den von mir jetzt eingefügten speichenstiften.

der abschluss oben am casting (wo die grosse rote "abschlussmutter") ist schon ein gleitlager (bild: nadellager close up), wobei es eben keine rotierende achse führt. da das "tauchrohr" eben in längsrichtung auf das lager wirkt, gibts auch die tiefen kratzspuren mit der zeit.
nicht gerade vernünftig konstruiert, aber dafür arbeiten die taiwanesen ja mit gefrorenen stickstoffpillen !!!!  

also mal schauen ob das mit den pillen hinbekomme... 

na denn vielen dank noch mal für die info!!!!

das forum ist halt immer wieder gold wert!


----------



## Harley94 (13. November 2010)

Offtopic:
mit den Stickstoff tabletten kann man auch lustige sachen machen.
in ne Filmdose rein ein Loch oben rein stechen und in einen Luftballon rein den luftballon gut aufblasen und irgentwo in einer ecke verstecken. Den rest könnt ihr euch ja denken


----------



## FlatterAugust (14. November 2010)

bikesualc schrieb:


> also mal schauen ob das mit den pillen hinbekomme...



Ruf einfach mal den Herrn Köhn von Reset an. Der hat solche Dinger. Ob er die auch verkauft weiß ich aber nicht. Könnte am Transport scheitern.



FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Bei + Temperatur wird der Stickstoff wieder Gasförmig und,....




Ich habe es wieder: Hülsenfreilauf  nennt sich das Teil.


----------



## chickadeehill (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
habe meine Stütze auch zu einem Baukasten gemacht aber nun auch wieder zusammen bekommen. Erst mal stand ich auch ein wenig deppert da denn auf den ersten Blick scheint es wirklich keine Möglichkeit zu geben die Stütze wieder mit ausreichend Gas zu befüllen. Jedoch gibt es in einem der Löcher mit der man die interne Patrone verschraubt eine ca. 0,8mm Bohrung die unter der Nut am 2. O-Ring auskommt! (Siehe hierzu auch das Bild 4 von bikesualc) Netter weise haben die Löcher den Kerndurchmesser von M3 so das hier relativ entspannt ein Gewinde geschnitten und ein Fülladapter gebaut werden kann. Werde mir in den kommenden Tagen mal die Mühe machen das ganze nochmal zu machen und mit ein paar Fotos zu dokumentieren.

Gruß
Chickadeehill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Dezember 2010)

Aber in dem Moment der Montage, in dem man Druck aufbauen könnte, ist diese Bohrung doch nicht mehr zugänglich!?


----------



## chickadeehill (27. Dezember 2010)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Aber in dem Moment der Montage, in dem man Druck aufbauen könnte, ist diese Bohrung doch nicht mehr zugänglich!?


 
Eben doch, es ist eine der Bohrungen die benutzt wird um die 'Patrone' mit einem Zweilochschlüssel (war das Werkzeug meiner Wahl, Spitzzange geht aber auch) wieder zu verschrauben. Diese Bohrung korrespondiert dann mit einem winzig kleinem Loch unterhalb des zweiten O-Rings. Hier nicht ganz zuschrauben! Der erste (nach außen zeigende O-Ring) übernimmt die Dichtfunktion nach außen, der innerer ist dann noch nicht formschlüssig und lässt somit die Luft nach innen. zwischen Innenring dicht und durchlässig liegen weniger als eine Umdrehung. Mir ist klar das dieser Vorgang nur schwer in Worte zu fassen ist daher werde ich sobald ich Zeit finde diesen Vorgang mit ein paar Fotos untermauern, hier bitte ich jedoch um ein paar Tage Zeit da bei mir im Job doch ne Menge los ist...

Gruß
Chickadeehill


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dem so ist, könnte es sein, daß die Werksbefüllung mit Gas auch auf diese Weise erfolgt. Ich bin gespannt.



chickadeehill schrieb:


> ....um die 'Patrone' mit einem Zweilochschlüssel (war das Werkzeug meiner Wahl, Spitzzange geht aber auch)...




Ach ja, das Werkzeug heißt Stirnlochschlüssel.


----------



## chickadeehill (30. Dezember 2010)

Nun habe ich mal ein paar Fotos gemachtâ¦
Vorab: dies ist lediglich eine Kurzanleitung fÃ¼r den Zusammenbau der inneren Patrone. Es sollte schon Erfahrung im Umgang mit solchen Komponenten vorhanden sein. Die hier dargestellte Vorgehensweise beruht ausschlieÃlich auf meine Erfahrung die ich beim Zusammenbau gemacht habe und hat keinen Anspruch auf VollstÃ¤ndigkeit. AufwÃ¤ndig finde ich es allemal, also nicht zum SpaÃ machen. Hinweise wie: Reinigen, fetten usw. spare ich mir dies setze ich voraus. Einen Hinweis kann ich mir aber nicht verkneifen: im Zweifel und gerade bei Druckluftexperimenten immer eine Schutzbrille tragen!
Die verbauten O-Ringe zu besorgen war kein Problem, die Quadringe (Trennkolben) kÃ¶nnen etwas schwerer zu beschaffen sein, war bei mir aber nicht nÃ¶tig diese zu tauschen. 

Hier erst mal der Teilehaufen





Bis hier ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung, die Demontage der  Sattelaufnahme kann man sich sparen, lediglich der rote Hebel, der BetÃ¤tigungspÃ¶mpel und die Feder muss raus dann kann man die ganzen Innereien, durch die Bohrung im in der Sattelaufnahme mit einem Holz Stab nach unten rausschieben (was auch besser ist weil sich sonst das Steuerventil gerne im Rohr verklemmt). 
Die Vorbereitung:
Hier sieht man auf 12 Uhr eine Bohrung in der Bohrung, da soll die Luft spÃ¤ter rein, um hier eine dichte Anbindung zu bekommen habe ich der â12-Uhrâ Bohrung ein M3 Gewinde verpasst. 






Diese Bohrung kommt unter dem zweiten O-Ring als wirklich winziges Loch am Nutgrund wieder raus.






Weiter geht es mit einem Druckadapter, hier muss jeder fÃ¼r sich selber entscheiden was die Restekiste hergibt, hier war es ein Edelstahlrohr. Auf der linken Seite einen Festo Schlauchanschluss auf der anderen Seite eine hohl gebohrte M3 Schraube. Beide Teile mit dem Rohr verlÃ¶ten.






Zusammenbau
Nun den Ventilkopf (rechts) in geÃ¶ffneter Position in das mittlere Zylinderrohr stecken und den Trennkolben (links von der Mitte montieren, hierzu habe ich mir aus Kunststoff eine Aufziehhilfe gedreht da ich den Inneren Quadring sonst nicht zerstÃ¶rungsfrei auf das Zylinderrohr bekommen hÃ¤tte. 






Das Gewinde des Sattelkopfs mit geeigneten Schraubensicherungskleber in das obere Sattelrohr einschrauben (inneren Sicherungsring vorher reinsetzen falls demontiert) und Ã¼ber Kopf in einen Schraubstock einklemmen. Hier dann die vormontierte Einheit (Ventilkopf, mittlere Zylinderrohr und Trennkolben) vorsichtig einfÃ¼hren aber nur soweit bis der O-Ring des Ventilkopfs 1,5â¦2cm hinter dem Gewindeauslauf steht. Nun von oben mit einer Spritze Ãl in das Rohr fÃ¼llen (habe einfach mal 7,5er genommen, mustere Marzocchi gerade ausâ¦) 






Wenn der Ventilkopf nun wirklich in der Position âoffenâ eingebaut ist steigt nun das Ãl in dem Mantelrohr nach oben und entlÃ¼ftet sich somit selber.






Wenn das Ãl nun Ã¼berlÃ¤uft (was es zwangslÃ¤ufig tut wenn ich das Zylinderrohr ordentlich voll mache) den Trennkolben nach unten schieben, dabei das Zylinderohr festhalten bis der Trennkolben bÃ¼ndig steht. Jetzt darf das Zylinderrohr losgelassen werden und der Trennkolben wird mit zwei Kunststoff -oder HolzstÃ¤ben soweit eingedrÃ¼ckt bis er in dem Sattelrohr abdichten kann. Jetzt wird das Zylinderrohr unter Ausnutzung der OberflÃ¤chespannung  randvoll mit Ãl gefÃ¼llt und dann die innere Kolbenstange eingefÃ¼hrt, dabei darauf achten das der Trennkolben nicht wieder seinen Weg nach drauÃen findet. 






Nun schiebt man die ganze Einheit in das Sattelrohr ein bis in den hinter Anschlag






Damit ist die Hydraulikseite abgeschlossen, nun kommt die Pneumatik. Hierzu den Verschlussdeckel bis Anschlag einschrauben und dann ca. 1,5...2 Umdrehung wieder Ã¶ffnen.






Jetzt den Druckadapter auf der M3 Seite mit ein paar Lagen Teflonband umwickeln (dies dichtet die M3 Verschraubung ab) und in die dafÃ¼r vorbereitete Bohrung einschrauben.






Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dann den Festo Schlauch montiert der weiter zu einem SpeicherbehÃ¤lter geht den ich mit der DÃ¤mpferpumpe aufpumpe, hier kann aber jeder seine eigene LÃ¶sung finden (z.B. anstatt den Festonippel ein AV Ventil direkt auf das Edelstahlrohr auflÃ¶ten), bei mir war der BehÃ¤lter halt da (Der gehÃ¶rt eigentlich zu einem MZ 66 ATA Tuningprojekt aus der Vergangenheit).






Nun den gewÃ¼nschten Druck einstellen (im ausgefahrenen Zustand). 15 bar waren zu wenig, 22 bar etwas zuviel, schÃ¤tze der Ideale Druck wird so bei 18..19 bar liegen. Nun die Verschraubung wieder die 1,5 Umdrehungen zurÃ¼ck drehen (schlieÃen) und dann Ã¼ber die Pumpe den Druck ablassen. die Interne Patrone mÃ¼sste dann wieder funktionieren. Der restliche Zusammenbau ist ja in der KS-Anleitung beschrieben und sollte nun kein Problem mehr sein. Bei mir funzt das Ding wieder sauber wenngleich die 22 Bar schon sehr âsportlichâ ausfedern.
GruÃ
Chickadeehill


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. Dezember 2010)

Klasse.  Der Thread ist richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwo ist da ein Fehler, das kann so nicht gehen.

Wenn Sattelrohr bis Oberkante voll mit Öl und Zylinderrohr voll mit Öl, da kann doch der Kolben gar nicht in den Zylinder einfahren, das Öl kann doch nirgendwohin weg, den am Trennkolben vorbei kommt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickadeehill (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Vogelsberger,
wenn beide (Zylinderrohr und Sattelrohr) voll sind mit Ãl sind kann das wirklich nicht funktionieren, ist es aber nicht. Ich glaube das MissverstÃ¤ndnis entsteht an dieser Stelle: 






sobald ich hier die Kolbenstange in das Zylinderrohr stecke sind die beiden âKammernâ, also Zylinderrohr und Sattelrohr, hydraulisch fest miteinander verbunden. Genau hier habe ich mich wahrscheinlich etwas unklar ausgedrÃ¼ckt. Ich schiebe nicht die Kolbenstange in das Zylinderrohr sondern das Zylinderrohr in das Sattelrohr:






In diesem Zustand ist der Trennkolben in der NÃ¤he des Ventilkopfs und dieser wiederum am Sattelkopf und die Kolbenstange ist komplett ausgefahren. Somit steht das Volumen zwischen Sattelrohr und Zylinderrohr dem Trennkolben als 'Ausweichvolumen' zur VerfÃ¼gung. Um hier ein wenig Klarheit zu schaffen werde ich kommende Woche mal eine Skizze mit einer Schnittdarstellung anfertigen.

GruÃ
Chickadeehill


----------



## FlatterAugust (1. Januar 2011)

chickadeehill schrieb:


> Somit steht das Volumen zwischen Sattelrohr und Zylinderrohr dem Trennkolben als 'Ausweichvolumen' zur Verfügung.



So hatte ich daß auch verstanden/gedacht. Die Größe der Luftkammer hast du aber frei nach Schnauze festgelegt, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Vogelsberger (1. Januar 2011)

ich bastel gerademit einer i950r rum, die offen im Keller liegt, nun schon 2 Tage, bisher erfolglos.

Die I950r hat dieses Loch dummerweise nicht, da muss es also noch einen anderen trick geben.

Die Luftkammer ist wohl des Rätsels Lösung, ich vermute es braucht eigentlich keinen Druck von außen, sondern der Druck der beim ausgezogenen zuschrauben entsteht plus dem Druck der beim einfahren der Stütze zusätzlich entsteht, langt im normalfall.

Bei mir hält die Stütze auch oben wenn der Trennkolben richtung Sattelklemmung ist und ich montiert habe, aber nach einmal auf und ab kommt sie nicht mehr ganz raus.

Da fiel mir gestern der bereich zwischen Kolben und dem weißen plastering ein, wenn man beim Kolben einführen den bereich bis zum weißen ring auch mit Öl auffüllt,wird erstens der kolben auch von unten geschmiert und zweitens veringert sich das Luftkammervolumen
Den unter dem Kolben kommt ja keine Dichtung mehr,sprich beim Einfedern ist alles unter dem Kolben zusätzliches Ausdehnungsvolumen,was den Druck wieder mindert, in der Bodenplatte sieht man ja auch öffnungen das zwischen Sattelrohrleerraum und zylinder von unten auch eine Verbindung ist wo Luft/öl durch kann.
Wenn man da aber nun auch Öl reinmacht, könnte es passen.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das KS eine extra Apparatur hat um die Einheit im Werk einzuspannen und da Druck drauf zu geben, diese Einheit müßte ja jeder servicestützpunkt auch haben. Zumal es bei der I950 ja auch keine Bohrung gibt.

ich versuche nachher mal


----------



## chickadeehill (1. Januar 2011)

@FlatterAugust
im Prinzip hast du recht, frei Schnauze trifft es aber nicht ganz. An dem Punkt wo man den Ventilkopf und  Zylinderrohr in das Sattelrohr einfÃ¼hrt (hier hatte ich ja 1,5â¦2cm hinter dem Gewindeauslauf gewÃ¤hlt) bestimmt man ja die GrÃ¶Ãe der Luftkammer Ã¼ber die Einstecktiefe. Hierzu hatte ich mir folgende Gedanken gemacht: 
Bei der Montage des Trennkolbens stellt sich ja ab der EindrÃ¼cktiefe, ab der der Trennkolben mit seinem Quadring am Sattelrohr abdichtet, durch den Abstand zum Ventilkopf ein 'Restvolumen' ein. WÃ¤hle ich nun ein zu kleines RV dann laufe ich Gefahr das im ausgefederten Zustand der Trennkoben den Ventilkopf berÃ¼hrt was dazu fÃ¼hrt das keine DruckkrÃ¤fte mehr von der Luftkammer auf die Ãl-Seite Ã¼bertragen werden kÃ¶nnen. Damit wirken auch keine DruckkrÃ¤fte mehr auf das kleine Ventil im Ventilkopf => das Ventil schlieÃt nicht mehr. WÃ¤hle ich dieses RV dagegen sehr groÃ dann reduziert sich das nutzbare Volumen fÃ¼r die Luftfeder was, mit Blick auf eine mÃ¶glichst gleichmÃ¤Ãige Ãffnungskraft, nicht gewÃ¼nscht sein kann.

@Vogelsberger:
ich habe meine StÃ¼tze in einem funktionstÃ¼chtigem Zustand demontiert, nachdem ich den Verschlussdeckel gelÃ¶st habe war auch mir klar das da wohl eine Luftkammer versteckt ist... das hat ganz ordentlich Druck abgelassen. Insofern ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine Instandsetzung ohne Ã¤uÃere Luftzufuhr nicht mÃ¶glich.

GruÃ
Chickadeehill


----------



## chickadeehill (2. Januar 2011)

Nach dem Keller Test jetzt auch der Praxistest:















  Die Stütze geht auch bei tiefen Temperaturen sauber. Da mir das Serien-Öl sehr dünn vorkam hatte ich etwas Sorge ob die verwendete 7,5er Viskosität im Winter etwas zäh ist, habe nichts davon bemerkt.
  Chickadeehill


----------



## chickadeehill (7. Januar 2011)

so nun habe ich die Schnittdarstellung fertig:


----------



## FlatterAugust (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön. Nur glaube ich, daß in den Raum hinter dem Kolben auch Öl hinein gehört.

Ach übrigens: gefällt mir das LP.




Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Die I950r hat dieses Loch dummerweise nicht, da muss es also noch einen anderen trick geben.



Bist du schon weiter gekommen? Solange meine 950 noch einwandfrei funktioniert, wollte ich sie noch nicht demontieren.


----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Januar 2011)

Also zur Skize gehört wohl noch anbei das Blau=Luft und Rot= Öl.

Den Hohlraum hinter dem Kolben, würde ich auch mit Öl füllen,dann wird der Kolben auch von unten etwas geschmiert.

@FlatterAugust
Bei der *I950r* ist selbst öffnen tödlich.
Die 950er hat nicht diese Bohrung die nach innen führt,wie die 900er.
Daher ist da auch nichts mit Gewinde reinbohren und per Adapter selbst Luft drauf.
Für mich sah es so aus als wenn in der Montage Stickstoffpillen in die Patrone kommen, bevor zu geschraubt wird.
Ergo hat man zuhause keine Chance mehr das Ding wieder mit Durck zu versorgen und kommt nicht ums einschicken drumrum.
Ventil ist ja auch keins da, wenn das untere Kolbenende auch so ähnlich ausschaut,aber es ist wirklich nur ein Gewinde für die blaue Mutter und mehr nicht.
*Gilt wie gesagt nur für die i950er Stützen*

Daher ist meine I950r gerade auf dem Weg zu Wiener Bikeparts, zwecks Garantie, die ging ja nach Montage nur 2-3mal hoch und runter und dann war die Luft in die Ölkammer gewandert und nichts mehr fest.

Da die Reverb sowohl Dichtungsset kaufbar,als auch ein Befüllventil,etc hat, ist diese erstens den Mehrpreis wert und zweitens für Selbstbastler,Wartungsfreundlicher.
zu 99,9% dürfte das Innenleben vertrauenserweckender sein.
Überlege daher mir lieber eine reverb zu holen und die KS direkt zu verkaufen wenn eine neue gekommen ist.


----------



## FlatterAugust (9. Januar 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Also zur Skize gehört wohl noch anbei das Blau=Luft und Rot= Öl.
> 
> Den Hohlraum hinter dem Kolben, würde ich auch mit Öl füllen,dann wird der Kolben auch von unten etwas geschmiert.



.....und dichtet zusätzlich noch ab.



Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Für mich sah es so aus als wenn in der Montage Stickstoffpillen in die Patrone kommen, bevor zu geschraubt wird.



Das hatte ich weiter oben ja schon geschrieben/befürchtet. Diese Pillen müssen doch aber zu bekommen sein!?

Könnte man diese Bohrung nicht nachträglich anbringen. Muß ich ja beinahe hoffen, daß meine bald schlapp macht.


----------



## chickadeehill (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
vorab eine Info für Quereinsteiger
die Schnittdarstellung zeigt nur die innere Patrone (ohne Mantelrohr und Führungselemente wie Verdrehsicherung usw.). Bin hierzu schon angesprochen worden (hat wohl Verwirrung gestiftet, sorry) daher ergänze ich das noch.

Zum Thema 'Hohlraum hinter dem Kolben':
Sicher ist dieser Hohlraum mit Öl befüllbar, jedoch wir das Öl dort nicht lange bleiben da die beiden Führungselemente der Kolbenstange (1x Gleitring auf der Kolbenstange und 1x Gleitlager im Verschlussdeckel) keine Dichtfunktion haben. Das Öl wir also in Einbaulage wieder raus laufen. Eine wenig Fett wird an dieser Stelle sicher nicht schaden.

Das die 950er Serie kleine (Befüll-) Bohrung im Verschlussdeckel hat ist ärgerlich. Jedoch macht mich folgende Aussage stutzig:

_'Ventil ist ja auch keins da, wenn das untere Kolbenende auch so ähnlich ausschaut, aber es ist wirklich nur ein Gewinde für die blaue Mutter und mehr nicht._'

Ist wirklich der Verschlussdeckel der Patrone gemeint? Hier ist eine Verwechselung mit dem Verschlussdeckel des äußeren Mantelrohrs möglich. Der Verschlussdeckel, welcher nach demontieren der blauen Mutter zu sehen ist, (meist rot eloxiert) hat diese Befüllbohrung nicht! Diese wir erst sichtbar wenn die Stütze soweit zerlegt ist bis sie der Schnittdarstellung entspricht. Also der Montagezustand wie er in dem KS Manual für den kleinen Service dargestellt ist.  
Dazu kommt das diese Bohrung wirklich schwer zu erkennen ist, bei mir wurde diese Bohrung erst sichtbar nachdem ich das Teil aus dem Ultraschallbad gefischt und mit Pressluft trocken geblasen habe da die Spiegelungen durch die Flüssigkeit einen in die Irre führen können.

Sollte es wirklich so sein das die 950er diese Bohrung nicht hat spricht erst mal nichts gegen ein nachträgliches einbringen dieser Bohrung, vorausgesetzt die Geometrie des Verschlussdeckels ist identisch. Ist dem nicht so dann würde ich einen anderen Weg probieren:
Da ich Stickstoffpillen so nicht kenne würde ich es mit Trockeneis probieren, ob die Gas-Seite nun mit Luft, Stickstoff oder (im Fall von Trockeneis) mit CO2 befüllt ist wäre mir erst mal schnuppe. Über das Volumen der Gaskammer und dem Zieldruck lässt sich ja, über die allgemeine Gasgleichung, die Menge an Trockeneis bestimmen die notwendig ist. Hier müsste man jedoch mal rechnen ob eine sinnvolle Bestimmung mit haushaltüblichen Waagen möglich ist. Eventuell wäre eine Bestimmung über das notwendige Trockeneisvolumen (und dann mit einem Cutter schneiden) besser. Dies ist jedoch ein rein theoretischer Ansatz, sowas habe ich noch nicht gemacht.
  Gruß
  Chickadeehill


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Januar 2011)

> 'Ventil ist ja auch keins da, wenn das untere Kolbenende auch so ähnlich ausschaut, aber es ist wirklich nur ein Gewinde für die blaue Mutter und mehr nicht.'
> 
> Ist wirklich der Verschlussdeckel der Patrone gemeint?



Steht doch Kolben da oder irre ich? und nicht Verschlussdeckel 
Ich hatte gehofft das im Kolben ein Ventil sitzt und das Kolbengewinde nicht nur für die blaue Mutter dient,sondern auch eine Befüllvorrichtung darstellt.

Wäre doch auch viel sinniger wenn noch ein paar Bohrungen im Kolben wären und würde auch gehen, schliesslich ist der untere Kolbenteil immer im Luftkämmerlein und 3-4 kleine Bohrungen seitlich am unteren Kolbenende wären viel einfacher.

Ich nehme an bei der Reverb ist das so gelößt,warum KS diesen Umweg geht ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## chickadeehill (10. Januar 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wäre doch auch viel sinniger wenn noch ein paar Bohrungen im Kolben wären und würde auch gehen, schliesslich ist der untere Kolbenteil immer im Luftkämmerlein und 3-4 kleine Bohrungen seitlich am unteren Kolbenende wären viel einfacher.



Leider nein, der untere Kolbenteil (und auch die Kolbenstange) ist sicher an keiner Stelle mit der Luftkammer verbunden. Hier steht nun mal das Zylinderrohr im Weg


----------



## Vogelsberger (10. Januar 2011)

Sicher?

Zumindest die I950 hat im Verschlussdeckel der Druckpatrone unten 4 kleine Bohrungen die die Luftkammer mit dem Kolbenraum verbinden.
Natürlich nur mit dem unteren Til der Kolbenkammer,unterhalb der Kolbendichtung.

Daher wäre es konstruktiv bei der 950er absolut einfach machbar.


----------



## bikesualc (10. Januar 2011)

hallo leute!

toll zu sehen, dass sich der thread so konstruktiv entwickelt hat!!
ich hoffe es ist nicht meine schuld, dass nun schon einige mehr ihre stütze zerlegt haben!
meine sattelstütze liegt immer noch zerlegt im keller!
bis zum frühjahr ist ja noch einige zeit hin!

nachdem ich bei allen apotheken meiner umgebung, vergeblich die ominösen stickstoff-tabletten gesucht hatte, bleibt wahrscheinlich nur der ansatz von chickadeehill übrig. 

dabei wird sich die exakte lösung von modell zu modell etwas unterscheiden. bei meiner stütze (i900 der ersten stunde) ist auch kein befüllungsloch unter dem zweiten dichtungsring vorhanden. 

die taiwanesen haben im laufe der jahre sicher verschiedene ansätze zur befüllung der luftkammer durch.
die befüllung per stickstoff bleibt wohl dem hersteller oder chemikern vorbehalten, da die anschaffung, handhabung und dann auch dosierung für den laien nicht durchführbar ist.

somit braucht es eben etwas einfalls- und tüftlerreichtum, um die kammer wieder unter druck zu setzen.
die funktionsweise hat chickadeehill genau richtig beschrieben.

@chickadeehill
an dieser stelle kompliment an dich für die tolle aufbereitung des themas und die sehr gute grafische darstellung!!

also denn allen bastlern noch viel erfolg beim zusammenbauen!

gruss


----------



## ar_jay (22. Januar 2011)

ich stehe vor dem gleichen problem - nach dem ich keine rechnung habe und die 950er nicht mehr ausfedern will, habe ich sie nun endgültig zerlegt. die ominösen stickstoffpillen schiebe ich allerdings mal in den bereich der märchenwelt. stickstoff hat einen schmelzpunkt von -210°C so etwas in einer apotheke zu finden ist unmöglich, auch ein arbeiten in diesen temperaturbereichen ist meiner meinung nur mit sehr hohem techn. aufwand praktikabel. kohlendioxid (trockeneis) wäre dazu schon praktikabler, es wird nicht flüssig und verdampft bei -79°C und hat eine volumenvergrößerung um das 760fache. ich muß mich da mal mit einem bekannten kurz schließen der chemiker ist. wenn er hier eine möglichkeit sehen würde werde ich euch bescheid geben. ansonsten wird nur die möglichkeit bestehen ein befülloch zu bohren oder eine neue stütze zu kaufen

gruß
jürgen


----------



## FlatterAugust (22. Januar 2011)

Die Aussage mit den Stickstoffpillen stammt von RESET-Racing, anläßlich eines Tuningprojektes, von dem Hr. Koehn perönlich. Damals war ich noch in der Branche tätig und hatte Geschäftlichen Kontakt zu der Firma. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, des er uns vollgesponnen hat.


----------



## ar_jay (22. Januar 2011)

das will ich nicht ausschließen das er das gesagt, aber vielleicht hat er was anderes gemeint und es umgangssprachlich als stickstoff bezeichnet. es gibt stickstoff in fester form, da ist er aber mit anderen stoffen gebunden (düngemittel) die lösen sich aber durch temperaturumgebung nicht auf. stickstoff kenne ich in der industrie nur flüssig und gasförmig und wenn du genau liest habe ich es nicht mal ausgeschlossen, sondern geschrieben das ich es mir nur unter erheblichem technischen aufwand vorstellen kann


----------



## imun (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo, will selbst auch mal was fragen. Habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen die i900r MJ 2010 und hab sie heut kurz getestet. Beim aufsitzen merke ich das sie ca 15mm einsackt und ich damit quasi federn kann. Hat das was mit dem Stickstoffaustritt zu tun? Oder is das völlig normal?
Will sie ja nach 2 Tagen nicht gleich wieder einschicken.
Ich wäre um eine Antwort erfreut


----------



## chickadeehill (7. Februar 2011)

imun schrieb:


> Hallo, will selbst auch mal was fragen. Habe jetzt seit 2 Tagen die i900r MJ 2010 und hab sie heut kurz getestet. Beim aufsitzen merke ich das sie ca 15mm einsackt und ich damit quasi federn kann. Hat das was mit dem Stickstoffaustritt zu tun? Oder is das völlig normal?
> Will sie ja nach 2 Tagen nicht gleich wieder einschicken.
> Ich wäre um eine Antwort erfreut


 
Wenn die Stütze ansonsten zügig ausfedert hat das nichts mit dem Druck zu tun, meine hat bei geringem Druck in jeder Position sauber blockiert. Nach meiner Einschätzung gibt es drei mögliche Ursachen:
Ölmenge in der Patrone zu gering: zum Händler
Hydraulikseite nicht sauber entlüftet: zum Händler
Betätigungsbolzen klemmt:
Hier kannst du versuchen mit ein wenig Öl/Fett Abhilfe zu schaffen.
Sattel runter, Zug aushängen, Drehachse des roten Hebels im Sattelkopf rausschrauben, dann den zylindrischen Bolzen entfernen (müsste durch die dahinter liegende Druckfeder eh schon rauskommen). Dieser Bolzen hat oben eine Halbkugeloberfläche und auf dem Schafft einen O-Ring, hier klemmt es schon mal gerne. Hier etwas schmieren.
Ist schnell gemacht und wird nicht die Gewährleistung beeinflussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (7. Februar 2011)

Soo, nach der gestrigen Tour hat sich das Kapitel Kind Shock erstmal erledigt. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand keine blockierung und ich konnte sie beim draufsetzen voll einfahren. Im gegenzug ist sie im abgesenkten Zustand immer wieder ausgefahren. Und ich hab sie Donnerstag erst bekommen 
Ich habe den Händler kontaktiert und er hat mir einen kostenlosen Rücklieferschein geschickt per Mail. Werd sie morgen abschicken und schauen ob ich eine neue bekomme so wie er es gesagt hat.
Meld mich wieder
imun


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2011)

Danke Danke Danke !!
Für alles  )))


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

das ist ja schön Profis zu finden - eine Frage: Ich möchte den Verstellweg reduzieren, damit ich bei voll ausgefahrener Stütze meine Standard Sitzposition erreiche und nicht suchen muß, da ich ein neues Rad mit längerem Sitzrohr habe. Habe jetzt eine mit 125mm und will sie auf 75mm reduzieren, geht das? Ausserdem habe ich die untere Mutter nicht gelöst bekommen, da hat sich die blaue immer mitgelöst - wie geht das? Daanke.


----------



## chickadeehill (8. März 2011)

Nun ja, wenn es darum geht den Federweg in Einfederrichtung zu begrenzen ist das sicher das kleinste Problem, hier lÃ¤sst sich Ã¼ber Spacer sicher eine LÃ¶sung finden ohne die Luftkartusche Ã¶ffnen zu mÃ¼ssen. da du jedoch ein lÃ¤ngeres Sattelrohr hast wird das das wohl nicht helfen. In die andere Richtung (Ausfederweg begrenzen) wird es schwierig, sicher nicht unmÃ¶glich jedoch rechtfertigt das kaum den Aufwand da hierzu die Luftkartusche zerlegt werden muss. Bisher ist ja auch noch nicht klar welche der StÃ¼tzen Ã¼berhaupt die Bohrung haben welche notwendig ist um die StÃ¼tze wieder zu befÃ¼llen, kann also ganz nett nach hinten losgehen.

Deine Frage bezÃ¼glich der unteren Mutter verstehe ich leider nicht, bei meiner StÃ¼tze ist die blaue Mutter das erste was ich losschraube, dann kommt die Deckelverschraubung (rot). Wenn sich lediglich die Kolbenstange mitdreht (und damit verhindert dass du die blaue Mutter lÃ¶sen kannst) dann kann es helfen die StÃ¼tze komplett einzufahren und dann die Mutter zu lÃ¶sen. Durch den eingefahrenen Zustand stÃ¼tzt sich die Kolbenstange stÃ¤rker auf dem untern (in meinem Fall rot eloxiert) Deckel ab, dies wird helfen hier ein Reibmoment aufzubauen so das sich die Kolbenstange nicht so einfach mitdreht. Hilft das immer noch nicht dann die MassentrÃ¤gheit ausnutzen => dem Werkzeug deiner Wahl in Ãffnungsrichtung (und damit auch Drehrichtung) mal einen Schlag mit dem Kunststoffhammer verpassen. Ist das geglÃ¼ckt bitte die SattelstÃ¼tze erst mal wieder ausfahren und dann erst weiter zerlegenâ¦


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (8. März 2011)

Alles klar ich danke dir für deine Hilfe und werde es nochmal versuchen.


----------



## manyfred (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wollte nur sagen das die ks i950-R das loch zum befühlen,habe mir auch eine Adapter dafür gebastelt!
Bin gerade am tüfteln wie viel öl und viel druck reingehört.4

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (12. März 2011)

ich warte immernoch auf meine i900,
bin ja gespannt wann die wieder da ist


----------



## mohrstefan (26. März 2011)

Soo
Nu ist es soweit meine i950R hat spiel
vor und zurück + L & R !!
Was machen ?? weiterbiken oder einschicken
oder was :-((


----------



## chickadeehill (30. März 2011)

Hallo
Spiel L+R (rotations-Spiel) könnte ich verstehen, sind dann entweder die Nuten im Sattelrohr ausgeschlagen oder die gelb eloxierten Alustifte verschlissen (die halb im Rohr eingelassen sind). Spiel nach vorne und nach hinten hört sich für mich nicht so gut an, zerlege die Stütze so wie in der KS Anleitung beschrieben (kleiner Service) und schaue dir das Lager welches unmittelbar unter der oberen (rot eloxierten) Verschraubung sitzt mal an, vorher kann ich dazu nichts sagen (Glaskugel)

Da die 950er ja noch in der Garantie sein muss => wenn das Lager da oben einen Schaden hat dann ab zum Händler

Noch ein Hinweis: KS hält es mit der Werksschmierung wohl ähnlich wie Rock Shox, nah an nichts somit ist jeder gut beraten mal den kleinen Service zu machen. Gut, ich hatte bisher nur zwei Stützen aufgeschraubt das reicht sicherlich nicht für eine repräsentative Aussagen, jedoch ist es nicht viel Aufwand das zu prüfen.


----------



## mohrstefan (30. März 2011)

Uhh 
Die Stütze ist hier ausem IBC also 2 HAND !!
Aber nur 1,5 Jahre alt .


----------



## Ransom racer (12. September 2011)

hallo, ich habe meine ks i950 geöffnet um das tuningskitt zu montiert, und schmieren/reinigen. dabei ist mir aufgefallen das 2 "rollen" vom rollenlager nicht montiert sind. absicht??


danke


----------



## JENSeits (19. April 2012)

Ich habe den Thread mal schnell überflogen da ich meine auch mal servicen wollte. Nu habe ich den Hebel demontiert und wollte unten die Mutter lösen. Allerdings kommt bei ihr direkt der rot eloxierte Teil mit. Sie sind so fest verbunden, das ich mit einem Schraubendreher in einem der Löcher der roten Hülse nicht gegen halten kann.

Habt ihr einen Tipp? WD40 auf die Mutter und einwirken lassen?



Vielen Dank!!


----------



## kolefaser (19. April 2012)

Vielleicht hilft ein bisschen Wärme durch einen Fön, WD-40 sowie eine Spitzzange, die in zwei der Löcher greift.
Ole


----------



## chickadeehill (19. April 2012)

Hi,
Spanne die Sattelstütze auf höhe Gewinde mit einem Ölfilterschlüssel, der klemmt dann das Gewinde ein wenig mit. Sichere dann, wie eben schon erwähnt, die rote Hülse zusätzlich mit einer Sprengringzange die moglichst sauber in die Löcher greift. Löse dann die Mutter mit einer schlagenden Bewegung. Wichtig: dieser Federring unter der blauen Alumutter sollte wenn irgendwie möglich gegen ein Unterlegscheibe ausgetauscht werden, der Federring ist aus Stahl und frisst sich richtig schön in die Aluteile...


----------



## ac2806 (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine i950, die sich heute absenkte und nur mehr 5cm ausfahren lies. Daraufhin hab ich sie geöffnet. Luft und Öl dürfe sich vermischt habe, denn das Öl war auch schaumig.

Meine i950 hat übrigends auch das Loch zum Befüllen mit Luft.

Sollte ich die Dichtungen tauschen und muss ich eigentlich den Sattelkopf auch demontieren? Derzeit ist der Trennkolben noch im Sattelrohr. Für die Befüllung könnte ich Öl bis zum Trennkolben ins Sattelrohr füllen, dann das Zylinderrohr einführen und mit Öl füllen, bevor die Kolbenstange in das Zylinderrohr eingeführt wird.

Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Möglichkeit zum Befüllen mit Luft als ein Gewinde zu schneiden? Wie wird so etwas z.B. im Werk gemacht?

Danke


----------



## chickadeehill (28. Mai 2012)

Oh ha, wie war das noch...
Dichtung: O-Ringe, kein Problem. Quadring gibts nicht an jeder Ecke, war bei mir noch i.o. und die Stütze läuft bei mir nun schon ewig mit dem ersten Quadring.

Sattelkopf kann montiert bleiben, roter Hebel raus, Pompel raus und Feder raus dann lässt sich der Rest mit einem Holzstab rausdrücken.

Befüllen mit Luft: klar ist das mit M3 ne Krücke aber erst mal einfach realisierbar.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac2806 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Wie kann ich erkennen ob, die Dichtungen zu tauschen sind? Optisch sehen sie ja noch gut aus, aber dürften sie nicht sein, sonst hätte sich Luft und Öl nicht vermischt.
Wo bekommt man eigentlich die O-Ringe her, ich habe zwar ein Sortiment, aber da passen keine und es gibt die ja glaube ich in 1/10mm Abstufungen sowohl in Dicke als auch in Durchmesser.


----------



## Boshard (30. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute was koste den son Service bei ner KS I900
hab noch ne alte rumliegen  etwa 2-3jahre alt.

seit nem sturz ist die bissen hinüber 
Leider hat sich dir Stützenkopf verdreht


----------



## ac2806 (31. Mai 2012)

Wie hoch sollte eigentlich der Trennkolben sitzen, oder ergibt sich das automatisch, wenn der Trennkolben ganz hinuter geschoben wird, dann das Zylinderrohr mit Öl voll gefüllt wird und nun die Kolbenstange eingeschoben wird (bis zur ausgefahrenen Position natürlich). Dabei sollte es den Trennkolben etwas nach oben drücken.


----------



## chickadeehill (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wenn du stur bei der Anleitung (15) bleibst ergibt sich die Position des Trennkolbens, die Skizze hilft hier auch.


----------



## ac2806 (1. Juni 2012)

Ok, dann sind das die 1,5-2cm, die das Steuerventil vor Befüllen eingeschoben wird.

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Ich habe den Steuerkopf nicht abgeschraubt und das Steuerventil durch das Loch raus geschoben. Dieses war aber mit Kleber unten fixiert, da es am Anfang kaum hinaus zu bekommen war und Klebereste auf dem Ventil sind. Vielleicht deshalb, da ja durch dem Hebel oben drauf gedrückt wird und sich das im schlimmsten Fall unter bestimmten Bedingungen nach innen verschieben könnte. Wie war das bei dir?
Ich konnte in der Anleitung auch nicht finden wie der Pöppel und die Feder eingebaut werden, denn die einfach von oben reinplumpsen zu lassen und versuchen in die Richtige Lage zu bringen ist fast nicht möglich und diese vor dem Einbau auf das Steuerventil zu platzieren ist nicht nur sehr wackelig sondern man müsste dann das Zylinderrohr von unten einführen und dann funktioniert die Befüllung wieder nicht.
Hast du Pöppel und Feder vor dem Aufschrauben des Sattelkopfes dort hineingesteckt?


----------



## chickadeehill (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, die 1,5 cm passen ganz gut. Steuerventil habe ich im Steuerkopf gelassen, kann ich also nichts zu sagen. Der Betätigungspömpel und die Feder werden nachher von außen montiert und können meiner Meinung nach nirgendwo hin. Wenn der Steuerkopf ganz eingeschoben ist dann kannst du durch das Loch im Sattelkopf auf das Steuerventil sehen, hier müsste dann die Feder und der Pompel rein. 
Hoffe ich habe alles richtig verstanden und erinnere mich richtig, ist halt ne Zeit her.
Gruß


----------



## ac2806 (5. Juni 2012)

Da sind wir mit der Benennung durcheinander gekommen, denn ich meinte als Ventil, was du als Steuerkopf bezeichnest.
Bei der i950 ist der Pöppel größer als der Schlitz im Sattelkopf. Somit kann man den Pöppel und Feder nicht nachträglich von oben einsetzen. Ich habe 2 Fotos beigefügt wo man dies sieht. Bei der 2ten Aufnahme auch eine Innenansicht des Mantelrohres mit eingeschraubtem Sattelkopf wo man die Stege erkennen kann.
Man muss somit den Pöppel (egal ob Sattelkopf ausgebaut oder nicht) von unten mit der Feder einsetzen und dort auch den Steuerkopf einführen. Hier macht es auch Sinn warum dieser mit einem Kleber anscheinend fixiert wurde, da die Feder immer unter Spannung ist und der Steuerkopf sonst nicht bündig aufsitzen würde.
Diese Montage ist möglich nur ändert sich nun der Befüll-Vorgang. Die Herausforderung liegt hier in der Positionierung des Trennkolbens, denn dieser lässt sich nur streng auf das Zylinderrohr aufziehen (siehe Aufziehhilfe), also wenn man diesen versucht vorher in dem Mantelrohr zu positionieren wird man kaum das Zylinderrohr durch bringen und wenn ist der Trennkolben verschoben.

Ich werde hier noch etwas experimentieren müssen.

Quadringe habe ich übrigends aufgetrieben, jedoch sind die nicht so günstig mit 2,5 Euro / Stück. Mit allen O-Ringen kostet das ca 18-20 Euro.
Hoffe es zahlt sich aus, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Der Boulder (12. Juni 2012)

@chickadeehill

Danke für die Reparaturanleitung.
Hat echt gefunzt. Funktion der 900i ist wieder da.
Ausgiebiger Praxistest steht noch aus, aber ich bin zuversichtlich.

Um das Gleitrohr zu schützen, hab ich schon vor langem den Hülsenfreilauf/ oder so, gegen eine Hülse aus Delrin ( POM ) getauscht. Ist ein bischen stramm, aber gibt dafür 0 Riefen.

Quad Ringe, oder X Ringe bekommt Ihr bei Eriks ( http://o-ring.info/de/home/ )

http://o-ring.info/en/o-ring/Techni...ing Technical handbook - Quad-Ring X-Ring.pdf

Wenn man sich dort ( evntl. mit Firmennamen ) meldet, schicken die auch relativ unkompliziert Muster X Ringe für umsonst.
In meinem alten Fox Dämpfer sitzt einer von Eriks.

Gruß Michael


----------



## franzam (12. Juni 2012)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Da sind wir mit der Benennung durcheinander gekommen, denn ich meinte als Ventil, was du als Steuerkopf bezeichnest.
> Bei der i950 ist der Pöppel größer als der Schlitz im Sattelkopf. Somit kann man den Pöppel und Feder nicht nachträglich von oben einsetzen. Ich habe 2 Fotos beigefügt wo man dies sieht. Bei der 2ten Aufnahme auch eine Innenansicht des Mantelrohres mit eingeschraubtem Sattelkopf wo man die Stege erkennen kann.
> Man muss somit den Pöppel (egal ob Sattelkopf ausgebaut oder nicht) von unten mit der Feder einsetzen und dort auch den Steuerkopf einführen. Hier macht es auch Sinn warum dieser mit einem Kleber anscheinend fixiert wurde, da die Feder immer unter Spannung ist und der Steuerkopf sonst nicht bündig aufsitzen würde.
> Diese Montage ist möglich nur ändert sich nun der Befüll-Vorgang. Die Herausforderung liegt hier in der Positionierung des Trennkolbens, denn dieser lässt sich nur streng auf das Zylinderrohr aufziehen (siehe Aufziehhilfe), also wenn man diesen versucht vorher in dem Mantelrohr zu positionieren wird man kaum das Zylinderrohr durch bringen und wenn ist der Trennkolben verschoben.
> ...



Hast Du zufällig noch die Maße der diversen Quadringe? Dann könnt ich sie mir gleich zur Reserve heim legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Boulder (13. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig noch die Maße der diversen Quadringe? Dann könnt ich sie mir gleich zur Reserve heim legen



Die Ringe für den Fox Dämpfer, oder die Sattelstütze?

für 1. muß ich suchen, kann etwas dauern
für 2. die S. hab ich erst mal nur zerlegt und mit den alten Ringen montiert.
Da hab ich keine Maße.


----------



## bobthepainter (11. Juli 2012)

Vorab: Genial! Find es einfach immer wieder grandios, wenn sich Leute selber hinsetzen, und was probieren! Und wenns funktioniert, doppelt so gut! ;-)! Das wünschte ich mir in der EDV auch ab und zu! Aber egal. Hut ab für diese Leistung. Bin zwar gelernter Maschinenbauer, aber ich hätte nicht die Geduld besessen, dass so zu eruieren!! 

So nun habe ich aber folgendes Problem. Wenn ich die i900 komplett ins Sattelrohr schiebe, ist mir der Sattel zu hoch. Um knappe 2cm!  Nun besteht ja nur die Möglichkeit, die Sütze zu zerlegen, und den Hub durch eine Buchse bzw Puffer zu vermindern? Sehe ich das richtig?!

Die einfachste Methode wäre natülich, das Sattelrohr um diese 2 cm zu kürzen, dies steht aber absolut nicht zu Debatte bei einem neuen Bike! 
Muss dazu sagen, habe die Sattelstütze von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, und habe nun das Problem, dass sie eben zu lange ist! Oder meine Beine zu kurz! Wie man will! ;-)

Falls es keine Möglichkeit gibt, den Hub zu kürzen, stünde sie zum Verkauf! ;-)!


----------



## maddog8880 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

würde mal kurz Eure Hilfe benötigen.

Habe seit 12 Wochen (ca. 500 KM gefahren) eine KS Supernaturel o. Remote. 
Bin bis jetzt auch sehr damit zu frieden.

Habe jetzt allerdings festgestellt, dass wenn die Sattelstütze eingefahren ist, und man das Fahrrad am Sattel hoch hebt, sich die Stütze aus dem unteren Rohr hinauszieht. Runterfahen lässt sich die Stütze korrekterweise nur bei gezogenem Hebel. (bleibt dann auch unten)

Ist das ein Fall fürdie Garantie oder ist das normal und ich habe es einfach nur noch nicht bemerkt, weil ich das Fahrrad nur bei ausgefahrener Stütze hoch gehoben habe.

Vielen Dank für ein Feedback!


----------



## Der Boulder (22. Juli 2012)

@maddog8880
Also meine 900i hatte diese Phänomen erst nach einem Jahr und nach der kürzlichen rep. ist sogar auch das behoben.
Meiner Meinung Garantiefall.
Wenn Du die Nerven hast, ruf doch direkt bei Wiener Bike Parts an.
Mir haben Sie vor 2 Jahren sehr kulant geholfen ( da war noch Gar. auf meiner Stütze )
Gruß Michael


----------



## maddog8880 (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für dein Tip.

Habe heute angerufen. Es ist ein Garantiefall.
Nach dem Austausch der Katusche sollte alles wieder gut sein;-)

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ac2806 (16. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe nun etwas Zeit gefunden meine i950 Sattelstütze zu reparieren. Zuerst möchte ich mich bei den anderen Nutzern, allen voran chickadeehill, für die Pionierarbeit bedanken.

Das Gute zuerst: Die Stütze funktioniert erstmal, jedoch steht ein längerer Test noch aus.

Die i950 ist in einigen Teilen anders, die jedoch den ein oder anderen Kniff benötigen und beschreibe hier die Änderungen bezugnehmend auf die Anleitung von chickadee auf der ersten Seite.

Laut meinen Erkenntnissen deutet alles darauf hin, dass die i950 zuerst befüllt wird (von der anderen Seite) und dann der Sattelkopf ins Sattelrohr geschraubt wird (Details warum in weiterer Folge).
Bei mir war aber der Sattelkopf jedoch so fest in das Sattelrohr verschraubt und wahrscheinlich geklebt, dass ich diesen nicht zerstörungsfrei lösen konnte und so vorgehen musste wie bei der Anleitung auf Seite 1.

Man kann den Stopfen (Pömpel) der über den Hebel (oder Seilzug) den Steuerkopf betätigt, nicht von aussen einbringen sondern zusammen mit der Feder nur von innen. Da der Stopfen jedoch abgedichtet ist und auch der Steuerkopf eine Dichtung hat, wird beim Einführen des Zylinderrohrs mit dem aufgesteckten Steuerkopfes, die Luft komprimiert die nicht entweichen kann. Dazu musste ich den Stopfen (mit einem 1mm Loch) aufbohren, damit diese Luft entweichen kann:




(Wenn man die Stütze anders befüllt kann der Stopfen in den Sattelkopf eingesteckt und zum Schluss aufgeschraubt werden, wodurch sich dieses Problem dann nicht ergibt)

Hält man sich an die Anleitung von Seite 1 kommt man an den Punkt an dem das Zylinderrohr gefüllt wird bevor die Kolbenstange darin eingeführt wird. Bei der i950 ist jedoch die Kolbenstange innen hohl (siehe Bild), was dazu führen würde, dass Luft eingeschlossen wird. Hier ein weiteres Indiz, dass die Sattelstütze eigentlich von oben befüllt wird (ohne Sattelkopf), da nur so eine 100% luftfreie Befülling möglich ist.




Ich habe es so gemacht, dass ich sowohl Zylinderrohr als auch das Loch der Kolbenstange befüllt habe und die beiden Teile dann schräg unter einem "Ölfluss" schräg zusammengesteckt habe. Ist etwas eine Sauerei und man braucht eine 2te Person. 100% hab ich es trotzdem nicht hin bekommen, denn wenn man ganz genau hin hört dürfte eine kleine Blase sich eingeschlichen haben, aber die Funktion ist zur Gänze gegeben.

Bei meiner i950 ist auch die kleine Bohrung fürs Befüllen der Luft vorhanden und ich habe auch das M3 Gewinde in das obere Loch geschnitten.
Hier meine Variante des Ventiladapters mit einfachen Mitteln:
Was braucht man: 
- M3 Innensechskantschraube
- 3mm Messingrohr (Conrad 297168)
- Autoventil von altem Schlauch

M3 Innensechskantschraube kürzen und ein 1mm durchbohren,  sowie den Innensechskant auf etwas über 3mm aufbohren.









Autoventil aus Schlauch schneiden. Das Messingrohr passt auf der anderen Seite sehr gut hinein.









Das Rohr entsprechend kürzen und an Schraube und Ventil anlöten:









Fertig ist der Adapter:





Da wahrscheinlich der innere Quadring des Trennkolbens bei mir Schuld war, dass sich Öl und Luft vermischt hatten und ich diesen bestellen musste, habe ich gleich alle Dichtungen bestellt und getauscht.
Die genaue Bezeichnung aller Dichtungen suche ich noch zusammen und poste die hier. Man muss jedoch je nach Anbieter mit 15-20 Euro rechnen.

Dann wünsche ich noch frohes Schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (16. September 2012)

hat hier vieleicht Jemand einen Tip, warum meine Dropzone oft im abgesenkten Zustand nicht wieder ausfahren will 
und ich meine nicht nach laengerem Gebrauch, sondern staendig waehrend einer Ausfahrt...hatte schon alles gefettet geoelt ect. doch nix half !!


----------



## Kerberos (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war jetzt zwei Jahre ausnahmslos zufrieden mit meiner i900R. Seit letztem Wochenende kommt sie die letzten 1.5cm nicht mehr freiwillig raus; mit Ziehen geht's, dann bleibt sie auch oben. 

Kann ich was tun? Also ich als Doppellinkshänder? Wenn's hier um Ölstand, Luftdruck usw. geht, schicke ich sie zum Service. 

Danke!


----------



## mubchen (15. November 2012)

Hallo, habe im April eine gebrauchte Supernatural mit FB gekauft, die bis letzte Woche einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt ist dann folgendes passiert, sie ist plötzlich beim Draufsetzen etwas eingesackt, so ca. 2cm. Dann hielt sie in keiner Position mehr, dann konnte ich sie "mit viel Zureden" dazu bringen, die Position vom Anfang wieder einzunehmen, womit ich auch die Tour zu Ende fahren konnte. Auf den letzten Metern, habe ich sie dann noch einmal abgesenkt, mit dem Resultat, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr hält. Ich habe als erstes den Bowdenzug der FB ausgehangen, weil mir das als Fehlerquelle bekannt war, dies hat die Lage allerdings nicht verbessert. Jetzt hab ich den Thread mal überflogen und es scheint also, nicht dieses Druckproblem zu sein, sondern liegt wohl eher am Mechanismis des Auslösers. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt, Garantie ist leider nicht mehr.


----------



## chickadeehill (22. November 2012)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war jetzt zwei Jahre ausnahmslos zufrieden mit meiner i900R. Seit letztem Wochenende kommt sie die letzten 1.5cm nicht mehr freiwillig raus; mit Ziehen geht's, dann bleibt sie auch oben.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
bin zwar was spät...

wenn die 900 R nicht die letzten Zentimeter auskommen will dann ist oft nur die Reibung zu hoch. Abhilfe: kleiner Service!
Schnelltest: Im Rad noch die rote Überwurfmutter lösen und ein Stück nach oben ziehen, hier hat man nun Sicht auf ein Gleitlager, da mal schmieren und wenn es dann wieder geht ist halt der kleine Service fällig.

Gruß
Chickadeehill


----------



## chickadeehill (22. November 2012)

mubchen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe im April eine gebrauchte Supernatural mit FB gekauft, die bis letzte Woche einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt ist dann folgendes passiert, sie ist plötzlich beim Draufsetzen etwas eingesackt, so ca. 2cm. Dann hielt sie in keiner Position mehr, dann konnte ich sie "mit viel Zureden" dazu bringen, die Position vom Anfang wieder einzunehmen, womit ich auch die Tour zu Ende fahren konnte. Auf den letzten Metern, habe ich sie dann noch einmal abgesenkt, mit dem Resultat, dass sie jetzt nicht mehr hält. Ich habe als erstes den Bowdenzug der FB ausgehangen, weil mir das als Fehlerquelle bekannt war, dies hat die Lage allerdings nicht verbessert. Jetzt hab ich den Thread mal überflogen und es scheint also, nicht dieses Druckproblem zu sein, sondern liegt wohl eher am Mechanismis des Auslösers. Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt, Garantie ist leider nicht mehr.


 
Hallo Mubchen,
auch wenn du mich hierzu schon mal über PM angeschrieben hast packe ich die Antwort hier rein, vielleicht ist das ja für den ein oder anderen interessant.

Vorab: die von dir angesprochene Stütze habe ich noch nicht zerlegt aber seit März im Einsatz (150mm mit FB). Grundsätzlich vermute ich das entweder Luft auf die Hydraulikseite gekommen ist oder der Betätigungsbolzen klemmt. Bei meiner alten 900i konnte ich den Betätigungsbolzen von außen (ohne die Stütze zu zerlegen) demontieren und reinigen dann war das Problem in der Regel beseitigt. Bei der Supernatural geht das nur wenn du den Sattelkopf demontierst. Bei der alten 900i war der Druckkörper (auch ohne Sattelkopf) über einen Ring gesichert und damit die Demontage des Sattelkopfes ohne Druckablassen möglich. Ob das bei der Supernatural so ist kann ich nur vermuten, hier ist also vorsichtiges Arbeiten angebracht. Weiter sollte klar sein das der Sattelkopf verklebt ist und somit recht schwierig zu demontieren ist.  Also: wenn du das Umfeld des Bolzens von außen so gut er geht gereinigt und wieder geschmiert hast (Bremsenreiniger und 'über Kopf' halten) und sich das Problem (zumindest eine Zeit lang) löst dann ist der Bolzen deine Baustelle. Ändert sich jedoch nichts dann muss entlüftet bzw. Druck nachgepumpt werden und da kann ich nur auf meine alte Anleitung verweisen und auf die Ergänzungen von ac2806.

Hier noch eine ungeprüfte Idee: ist die Stütze einmal komplett zerlegt hat man kaum noch einen Chance den Sattelkopf zu lösen. in Zukunft werde ich für diesen Schritt die Stütze im Rad lassen, den Sattel demontieren, die Verklebung am Sattelkopf mit dem Heißluftgebläse wärmen und dann versuchen den Sattelkopf rauszuschrauben. 

Hinweis! Das hier ist keine Anleitung für den Service einer Supernatural, lediglich eine Gedankenmodell. Hier arbeitet jeder auf eigene Verantwortung UND Bei solchen Arbeiten ist Schutzkleidung und Schutzbrille Pflicht!!

Gruß
Chickadeehill


----------



## rider1970 (23. Januar 2013)

@chikadeehill
Zuerst mal danke für deine 1a Anleitung und Fotos dazu.
Habe selbst eine i950r die leider absackt,sobald sie belastet wird (hoch und runter fährt sie). Vermute daher auch einen defekt in der Hydraulikseite.
Meine Frage wäre: Hat das mit dem 7,5er Öl hingehauen? In anderen Foren/Freds ist hier von 2,5 oder 5er die Rede. Ist die Stütze genauso schnell wie vorher? Merkst du Unterschiede bei unterschiedlichen Aussentemp.? Leider finden sich sonst nirgendwo eine Angabe zur Ölviskosität...


----------



## mubchen (23. Januar 2013)

Habe sie eingeschickt, waren sehr kulant bei KS, 25,-â¬ hab ich bezahlt inkl. hin und herschicken.


----------



## chickadeehill (26. Januar 2013)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre: Hat das mit dem 7,5er Öl hingehauen? In anderen Foren/Freds ist hier von 2,5 oder 5er die Rede. Ist die Stütze genauso schnell wie vorher? Merkst du Unterschiede bei unterschiedlichen Aussentemp.? Leider finden sich sonst nirgendwo eine Angabe zur Ölviskosität...



Hallo,
Das 7,5er war zu der Zeit einfach über. Hatte hier durchaus auch Bedenken bezüglich dem Kaltverhalten aber da hat sich nie etwas bemerkbar gemacht, auch die Geschwindigkeit scheint nicht wesentlich durch die 7,5er Viskosität beeinflusst zu werden. Meine alte Stütze federt jedoch die 125mm ungefähr so schnell aus wie die neue 150mm ausfedert. Ob das jedoch nur auf das 7,5er Öl zurückzuführen ist...
Fazit:
Viskositäten um 5 scheinen wohl der goldene Mittelweg zu sein.
Gruß
Chickadeehill


----------



## rider1970 (31. Januar 2013)

So,habe meine 950er nun auch "geservicet" und bin echt zufrieden--funzt wieder 1A
 @_chickadeehill_
Nochmals danke für deine Anleitung


----------



## blauen (7. April 2013)

..moin moin....
Könnte mal Eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Meine KS i 900 Sattelstütze hat heute auf Mal während der Fahrt Ihren Geist aufgegeben und arretiert nicht mehr. Also Sie läßt sich rauf bzw. runter bewegen ohne den Hebel zu ziehen. Wäre Klasse wenn jemand wüßte ob das ein größerer Schaden ist oder ob man das selber beheben kann.
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (10. April 2013)

blauen schrieb:


> ..moin moin....
> Könnte mal Eure Hilfe gebrauchen. Meine KS i 900 Sattelstütze hat heute auf Mal während der Fahrt Ihren Geist aufgegeben und arretiert nicht mehr. Also Sie läßt sich rauf bzw. runter bewegen ohne den Hebel zu ziehen. Wäre Klasse wenn jemand wüßte ob das ein größerer Schaden ist oder ob man das selber beheben kann.
> Gruß Marco



Hasst du mal kontrolliert ob sich irgendwas am Hebel verklemmt hat (Steinchen)? Wenn da alles ok ist, und sich die Stütze wie eine Federstütze verhält (absacken bei Belastung) hast du vermutlich einen defekt im Hydrauliksystem-kann man reparieren,siehe die letzten Seiten.


----------



## blauen (10. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.....es klemmt nicht, deshalb werde ich mich noch mal auf die letzten Seiten konzentrieren....DANKE und Gruß   Marco


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (12. April 2013)

Hi blauen,

da ich mich momentan auch ausgiebig mit dem Thema beschäftige und meine 900er zerlegt im Keller liegt tippe ich mal drauf, dass das Ventil, welches durch den Hebel betätigt wird nicht mehr schliesst. Möglich das du auch nicht mehr ausreichend Druck auf der Luftseite hast. Ich denke um einen Service wirst du nicht drum herum kommen.

Ahja, vielen Dank an chickadeehill für die wirklich ausführliche Anleitung und die super Schnittdarstellungen!


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (13. April 2013)

So, gerade eben hab ich meine KS 900i-R wieder zusammengebaut und siehe da, sie funktioniert wieder wie neu! 

Wobei ich schon sagen muss dass das Montieren der Dichtungen nicht ganz so einfach war. Der Trennkolben sitzt schon sehr stramm in seinem Sitz. Anfangs bin ich auch etwas zu sparsam mit dem Fett gewesen. Erst als ich alle O-Ringe und Quad-Ringe schön eingefettet hatte funktionierte es zufriedenstellend.

Zum Befüllen der Luftkammer hab ich auch die viel besagte Bohrung genommen und ein M3er Gewinde reingeschnitten. Als Adapter diente mir eine 3 mm Messingrohr mit 1mm-Bohrung. Ich hab beidseitig ein M3-Außengewinde draufgeschnitten und das Rohr mit einem Messingluftadapter für Federgabeln, welches ich auch mit dem Gewindebohrer bearbeitete, und etwas Teflonband verbunden. Das Befüllen war dann wirklich ein Kinderspiel. Ich hab jetzt mal 200 psi reingepumpt. Der erste Eindruck war o.k.


----------



## rider1970 (14. April 2013)

Die Reperatur an sich ist schon wirklich nicht einfach,die Arbeit mit dem Gewinde schneiden habe ich mir allerdings gespart. Das ging auch mit einem Nadelventil und Schrumpfschlauch sehr gut


----------



## Felix57 (14. April 2013)

hallo bin auch soweit das ich es machen mus ;-)
bei mir ist es so das die Stütze nicht richtig rausfährt, hab mal den roten Ring abgedreht und den festgestellt das der Führungsring darunter sich nur sehr schwer rauf und runter schieben läßt, es sieht so aus als wen das das Problem ist, wenn der Ring nicht in der Buchse steckt fährt die Sattelstütze ganz normal hoch,an de Sattelstütze selbst sind keine riefen und abnutzungsspuren zu erkennen, weiss auch nicht warum die Führungsbuchse so schwer geht?


----------



## Felix57 (14. April 2013)

Felix57 schrieb:


> hallo bin auch soweit das ich es machen mus ;-)
> bei mir ist es so das die Stütze nicht richtig rausfährt, hab mal den roten Ring abgedreht und den festgestellt das der Führungsring darunter sich nur sehr schwer rauf und runter schieben läßt, es sieht so aus als wen das das Problem ist, wenn der Ring nicht in der Buchse steckt fährt die Sattelstütze ganz normal hoch,an de Sattelstütze selbst sind keine riefen und abnutzungsspuren zu erkennen, weiss auch nicht warum die Führungsbuchse so schwer geht?



  ich glaube es hat sich erledigt, bin nochmal hergegangen hab die Stange mit waschbenzin entfettet, und dann nochmal eingeoelt, die rote Kappe nur ganz lose angedreht, jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren.
das Problem das der Rückstellhebel nicht immer komplett zurück ging und der Zug etwas lose blieb, habe ich gelöst indem ich einfach eine kleine Kugelschreiberfeder über den Zug gelegt habe,klapp gut ;-)


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (14. April 2013)

@rider1970: Das mit dem Nadelventil ist auch eine Überlegung wert. Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich schon froh war bei 200 psi, dass die Pumpe fixiert war und diese nicht auch noch entsprechend halten musste.
 @Felix57: Manchmal klemmt die Gleitbuchse einfach ein bischen und Reinigen und neu Schmieren kann dann schon Wunder bewirken!


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (14. April 2013)

So langsam kommt Routine auf. 

Heut hab ich die 950i-R von einem Kollegen neu befüllt. Die Stütze fuhr nicht mehr komplett aus weil sie wahrscheinlich schon etwas zu wenig Druck auf der Luft Seite hatte. Nach dem "großen Service" läuft sie nun wieder wie neu. Vor allem kommt sie jetzt auch auf den letzten Zentimetern Hub wieder mit richtig Druck.

Da die 950er-Stütze auch bei mir eine Bohrung im Hubkolben hatte befüllte ich diesen mit Öl und deckte dies mit einem Schnippsel Papier ab, so dass beim Umdrehen kein Öl rauslaufen konnte. Nun hab ich den Kolben schnell auf das Innenrohr gesetzt und das Papier herausgezogen. So bleibt die Sauerrei in Grenzen und Luft dürfte so auch kaum ins System kommen.
  @ac2806: Wolltest du nicht mal die Abmessungen der O- und Quadringe posten? Wäre toll, da ich bis jetzt immer die alten Dichtungen drin gelassen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (18. April 2013)

Moin

hab nen Problem mit meiner KS Dropzone und zwar fährt sie nur mit viel Kraftaufwan ein, also ich muss mich schon mehrmals mit richtig Schwung drauffallen lassen. Und wenn ich sie nach nen paar Minuten im ausgefahrenen Zustand wieder einfahren will schon wieder das gleiche Spiel. Also nich nur nach langer Standzeit.
Und dann fährt sich auch in 80% der Fälle nimmer sauber aus, also es fehlen noch so 1-2cm.

Daher meine Frage was könnte das sein?Und ist das mit nen kleinen Service behebbar?Weil das mit den Loch oder so trau ich mir dann doch nich zu bzw. denke ja das es dann eher nen Fall für die Garantie wäre (Stütze ist kein Jahr alt)...

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps

EDIT:
Da ich mich heute eh mal um meine Bremsen kümmern musste hab ich mich auch gleich mal an die Sattelstütze gemacht. Leider nur mit mäßigen Erfolg da ich die blaue Mutter nicht abbekommen hab ohne das sich die rote "Platte" mitgedreht hat. Deshalb hab ich mal nur oben unter der roten Überwurfmutter ordentlich fett dran gemacht. Im Stand fährt sie jetzt schon mal wieder komplett aus.
Ich will jetzt aber den ganzen Service durchführen, wie schaff ich denn das sich die rote "Platte" nimmer mitdreht und ich die blaue Schraube abbekomme?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (19. April 2013)

Hi joe,

also ich hab zwar keine Dropzone, aber vom Design etc. schaut diese der 900er sehr ähnlich. Ich würde dir auf alle Fälle erstmal den "kleinen Service" empfehlen. Vor allem da du ja noch Gewährleistung auf dem Produkt hast. Wenn du die Stütze dann soweit zerlegt hast, also Kartusche aus dem Führungsrohr, kannst du dann ja prüfen ob der Hubkolben vernünftig ein-und ausfährt. Tut er dass nicht, würd ich das Ding einschicken. Auch der Rest sollte leichtgängig gehen. Ich hab bei meinen Stützen, wenn diese hakten, ganz vorsichtig die Gleitbuchse mit Sandpapier abgezogen.

Zum Thema rote Kappe: Ich hatte das Problem zwar noch nicht, aber versuch doch erstmal mit einer Spitz- oder Seegerringzange die rote Kappe möglichst fest einzuschrauben, in der Hoffnung das diese sich dann beim Öffnen der blauen Mutter nicht mitdreht.


----------



## Fabi_K (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo, vlt. könnte mir ja einer von Euch Experten die Frage beantworten, ob ich den Auslösewinkel des Hebels (unter dem Sattel) bei meiner (neuen) KS i900 reduzieren kann. Problem ist, dass aufgrund der Länge des Hebels bei horizontal ausgerichtetem Sattel das Ein- und Ausfahren nicht funktioniert. Also entweder Hebellänge reduzieren (will ich nur ungern), Sattel tauschen (will ich auch nicht) oder eben Hebel reduzieren, d.h. Auslenkung aus der Horizontalen um 10-20 Grad reduzieren!?!


----------



## Hedonism (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich lass den Thread mal wieder aufleben. Bei mit geht es um Folgendes. 

Das Malheur der Woche 

Ich habe eine i900. Wollte einen "kleinen" Service durchführen. Leider habe ich den kleinen schwarzen Distanzring verloren. Hat jemand ne Idee, was ich als Ersatz nehmen könnte? Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen bei sich rumliegen. Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass sich die rote Endkappe nicht  lösen lässt. Leider habe ich mit einer Spitzzange die Vertiefungen ruiniert. Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich die Endkappe herausbekomme? Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine intakte rote Endkappe?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (27. Oktober 2013)

schwarzer Distanzring? ... kenn ich gar keinen ... 

Also beim "kleinen Service" schraubt man zuerst die rote Überwurfmutter lose und danach die Mutter an der Unterseite. Diese ist zusätzlich mit einem Federring gesichert. Vielleicht meinst du diesen?

Die rote Endkappe hab ich noch nie rausgeschraubt.


----------



## Hedonism (27. Oktober 2013)

Guckst du hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domingo_Chavec (28. Oktober 2013)

Offensichtlich gibts die Distanzscheibe erst bei den neueren Modellen. Meine 950i ist aus 2010 und die 900i aus 2011. Beide haben keine Distanzscheibe verbaut die deiner ähnelt.

War die aus Kunststoff?


----------



## Hedonism (30. Oktober 2013)

Jau, die Dinstanzscheibe ist aus Kunststoff. Hab jetzt eine Ersatz in einer Kramkiste gefunden. Alles wieder zusammengebaut und es funzt.

Komisch ist, dass die Stütze auch aus 2011 ist . Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut.

Na ja, Hauptsache sie funktioniert. Und die rote Endkappe ..., da halte ich es wie Du  und lasse sie dort, wo sie sich gerade befindet. Der Ausbau ist ja nicht notwendig.

Nur mal nebenbei. Ich habe auch ne Anfrage an den Vertrieb von Kind Shock in Deutschland  E. Wiener Bike Parts Gmbh geschickt. Ist schon ein paar Tage her. Keine Antwort bekommen. Na ja, bin halt nur Kunde .


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab gerade mal nachgesehen was und wo das ist "E. Wiener Bike Parts GmbH" ... das ist ja direkt vor meiner Haustür - wusst ich gar nicht! 

Hast du da direkt dem Heinz eine Nachricht geschrieben? Ich denke mal die Kunststoffscheibe soll wohl als Dämpfung dienen.


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwie einen Trick wie man den Sattelkopf abgeschraubt bekommt? 
Ich habe einen Dropzone und der Kopf bewegt sich null. Wie habt Ihr das geschafft?
Mit einem Bandschlüssel zum gegenhalten?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (9. November 2013)

Ich hab mir aus Aluminium ein Paar Spannbacken für den Schraubstock anfertigen lassen, welche genau den Durchmesser vom äußeren Hubkolben haben. Der Kopf sitzt schon relativ fest und ist auch mit Schraubensicherung gesichert. Ob da ein Bandschlüssel ausreicht würde ich bezweifeln. Wenn du die Versandkosten für einen Maxibrief übernimmst wäre ich bereit dir die Alubacken auszuleihen.


----------



## Dice8 (13. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Angebot. Problem ist auch das ich keinen Schraubstock besitze. Habe die Teile für den Umbau zurück geschickt. :/


----------



## corratec1234 (18. November 2013)

hallöchen,
da meine i900 sehr nervig knackt wenn ich im sitzen fahre, geht es nun mal ans eingemachte. allerdings habe ich schon einige services durchgeführt, dass knacken kann ich damit leider nicht abstellen. 
ich denke mal das dort innen einige lager gewechselt werden müssen, zb. das hülsenlager oben im schwarzen rohr.
habe mir gedacht ich versuche es mal mit igus lagern, wenn ich passende finde. auf der igus seite werden die iglidur D dafür empfohlen, allerdings bekomme ich das dämliche lager nicht aus der stütze heraus um es zu vermessen.

weiß einer zufällig diese maße?
auf dem weg würde ich auch gerne diese drei stifte austauschen, hier hat jemand den tipp gegeben speichen zu nutzen. sind diese nicht zu weich? oder was würdet ihr da empfehlen?

ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand, denn bis auf die mega geräuschkulisse funktioniert die stütze ohne probleme und eine neue möchte ich mir jetzt nicht direkt kaufen...
p.s. die stütze ist von  märz 2010, falls das wichtig ist.
gruß mike


----------



## Hedonism (21. November 2013)

@ Domingo_Chavec

Ne, ich hab nicht direkt an Heinz die Nachricht geschickt. Muß gestehen, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wer dieser Heinz ist.
Na ja, die Stütze funktioniert immer noch und das ist die Hauptsache .


----------



## Caese (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine ältere Dropzone (oder i900) gebraucht  gekauft und den kleinen Service gemacht. Eigentlich funktioniert sie  ganz passabel; aber diesen Zustand kann man ja ändern 
Ich  musste leider für mich feststellen, dass der Offset für mich nicht passt  und der Sattelkopf/die Klemmung der Supernatural wohl passender gewesen  wäre.

Nun kann man Kopf, Klemmung etc. für relativ schmales Geld  als Einzelteile kaufen - und man müsste die Teile doch entsprechend  tauschen können?! Für mich stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage: Wenn ich den  Kopf abschraube (gibts einen zerstörungsfreien Weg ohne die  Alubacken?), was kommt mir alles entgegen? Ich hatte eigentlich nicht  vor aus reiner bastelwut vor einem großen Service zu stehen... Kann ich  ihn einfach den i900 Kopf mit Offset abschrauben, den i950er kopf  aufschrauben und alles ist gut?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (15. Dezember 2013)

Servus,

also den Kopf von einer 950er auf eine 900er tauschen funktionierte bei mir tadellos. Leider hab ich keine Idee wie du den Kopf ohne entsprechende Spannbacken aus Alu abbekommst. Ich hatte zu Beginn, als ich noch keine Spannbacken hatte, mal überlegt einfach die Sattelstütze im Rahmen zu belassen und dann den Kopf abzuschrauben. Allerdings stützt sich hierbei das ganze Drehmoment zum Lösen des Kopfes an den Führungen der Kindshock ab. Ob das wohl gut ist mag ich zu bezweifeln. Der Kopf ist wirklich fest verschraubt, teilweise sogar eingeklebt. Da wird auch ein Bandschlüssel alt aussehen ...

Wichtig ist, wenn du den Kopf der 950er kaufst, dass der Hebel und der Stift mit Feder, welcher vom Hebel betätigt wird, dabei ist. Unter dem Kopf sind die 900er und die 950er identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (15. Dezember 2013)

hmm, also ausgetauscht werden müssten demnach:
die Sattelkopfklemme
die Klemmplatte unten
die Klemmplatte oben
die Sattelklemmfedern

Der Hebel scheint mir identisch zu sein, oder nicht? Den Stift und die Feder (ich nehme an, du meinst den Auslösemechanismus?) habe ich bisher noch nicht als Einzelteile gefunden - hast du eine (gute) Quelle?

Ich verstehe das jetzt so: Sobald ich die Klemme abgeschraubt habe kommt mir nur die Feder und der Pin des Auslösemechanismus entgegen (ist der gesteckt?) - der Druck bleibt aber im System und ich komme NICHT in die Verlegenheit die auf Seite 1 beschriebenen Prozedur durchzuführen ?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (17. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn du den Klemmkopf abschraubst passiert nichts und es fliegt dir auch nichts entgegen. Ebenso bleibt auch der Druck im System.

Wo du den Auslösemechanismus herbekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich hatte damals den Kopf einer 950er auf eine 900er komplett umgebaut. Somit hatte ich alle Teile vor Ort. Möglich, das der Stift und die Feder auch bei beiden identisch waren. Wenn du den Kopf deiner 900er mal abmachst kannst du die Länge des Stifts messen. Ich müsste noch irgendwo die Maße des 950er Stifts hier haben und kann das dann vergleichen.


----------



## Caese (18. Dezember 2013)

Dann stell ich mich über die Feiertage mal der Herausforderung des zerstörungsfreien lösens...
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe und Antworten


----------



## malben (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe vor dem gleichen vorhaben wie Caese. 
Darf ich mich bei dir erkundigen, ob du den Kopf der Stütze zerstörungsfrei lösen konntest?
Ich hab das Problem wegen der Sitzposition, da die DropZone einen Versatz hat. Ich möchte den Kopf der Supernatural montieren, da diese ohne Versatz ist.
Für nen Hinweis wäre ich Dankbar...


----------



## Caese (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Malben,
bisher bin ich erfolglos gewesen. Ich bin jetzt auf der suche nach Spannbacken 

edit: oder einer günstigen Supernatural


----------



## andy82 (2. Januar 2014)

Joa, saugeil der Thread, hab etwas gebraucht mich in die Thematik reinzudenken, aber eigentlich isses ganz easy. Also ich hab eine Dropzone, die auf einmal nichtmehr ganz aufgefahren ist. Und in meinem Jugendlichen leichtsinn hab ich die Patrone einfach aufgeschraubt, ohne das hier vorher zu lesen , dann kam mir schon der rest luft oder gas was auch immer entgegen. Eigentlich hätte ich ja noch Garantie gehabt aber über die Feiertage brauchte ich unbedingt ne Verstellbare Stütze, also hab ich den Service selber durchgeführt. Erst hatte ich die 0,8mm Bohrung in der kappe nicht entdeckt und hab die ganze zeit auf die mail vom Deutschland KS Service über Winora gewartet und wollte da nix dran machen. Aber heute hab ich gottseidank die Patrone richtig zusammengesetzt und mit Luft befüllt. Der Wahnsinn


----------



## andy82 (2. Januar 2014)

Hmm, jetzt hab ich alles zusammengeschraubt, aber jetzt tritt unten an der Blauen Mutter die auf dem Roten Deckel sitzt luft aus. Da die Patrone ja ok ist denk ich das dieser Raum unterhalb der Patrone eine entlüftung braucht ? Ich denke da an eine Bohrung in der Roten deckelkappe. Oder hab ich da beim zusammenbau was falsch gemacht ?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (3. Januar 2014)

Tritt die Luft den permanent aus? Ich vermute mal nur beim Einfahren. Wenn die Stütze ordentlich ein und aus fährt, ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## andy82 (4. Januar 2014)

Jo klar im eingefahrenen zustand drückt es die Luft in diesem Raum raus und sobald man die Stütze ausfährt füllt sich dieser Raum wieder mit Luft. Deswegen denk ich auch das man deshalb die Stütze im eingefahrenen zustand auseinander Ziehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (24. Januar 2014)

@Caese: Hast du sie schon auseinander? Ich möchte auch den Kopf wechseln, nur sieht es auf den Bilder bei Bike-Components so aus, dass der Stift im innern eine andere Länge hat. (Nr 18 bei der i900, Nr. 17 bei der i950 / SN)
Den hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden in einem Shop, hat da jemand einen?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (9. April 2014)

Hey,
ich habe eine Kind Shock LEV vom letzten Jahr. Leider federt sie zwei bis drei Zentimeter ein, wenn ich mich bei voll ausgefahrenem Zustand draufsetze. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Problem selbst zu beheben? Werkzeug und technisches Geschick/Fachwissen massig vorhanden...


----------



## andy82 (1. Mai 2014)

Entweder is sie defekt oder schau mal nach der Zugkralle, wenn die nich richtig sitzt betätigt diese den Mechanismus schon um ein minimales und das reicht um die Stütze einfedern zu lassen.


----------



## Jobal (13. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand wie lange der Service einer KS 950i über Winora dauert. Meine fährt nicht mehr ganz aus, trotz kleinem Service u. ich traue mir nicht zu, sie selber komplett zu zerlegen u. vor allem wieder sauber zusammenzubringen 

Danke u. Gruß
Jobal


----------



## rubinho86 (9. Juli 2014)

Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen, welches Gewinde am Sattelklemmbolzen ist? Außen-Ø 20,8mm


----------



## LANDOs (20. Februar 2015)

Meine Kindshock Dropzone ist etwas über ein Jahr. Rechnung leider verlegt. Gibt es irgendwo einen Service? Was wird der Sevice wohl kosten? Kann doch nicht so teuer sein, und dann lohnt sich die eigene stundenlange Schrauberei und teilweise Verschlimmbesserung hier auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy82 (22. Februar 2015)

Hmm, hab schon Zwei Stützen geserviced. Der Service is pippi einfach, bis auf das befüllen mit Luft. Wenn man kein gewinde hat ist es Schwierig den Druck aufzubauen mit einem Nadelventil und Teflon um die spitze oder so. Da muss man mit zwei Leuten Arbeiten, einer Pumpt, und einer Drückt die spitze in das Loch...

Ohne Rechnung musst du halt zu einem IBC'ler gehen der sowas anbietet. Schätze die Kosten 30-40€ ...


----------



## LANDOs (22. Februar 2015)

Der eigentlich Fehler meiner Stütze ist: Wenn die Stütze ganz ausgefahren ist und man diese dann belastet oder sich draufsetzt unten Luft herauskommt und dann ca. 5 cm einsackt. 

Mal schauen ob es jemaden hier im Forum aus NRW gibt, der mir helfen kann. Würde dann ganz unkompliziert mal vorbei kommen und zusammen das Teil reaprieren.


----------



## andy82 (22. Februar 2015)

Dann ist auf jeden fall Luft hinter dem Trennkolben, also auf der Hydraulikseite.


----------



## LANDOs (22. Februar 2015)

und das lässt sich einfach reparieren?


----------



## andy82 (22. Februar 2015)

Jo, ich hab genau die selbe Stütze mit dem gleichen Problem in der Bucht günstig geschossen. Neues Öl rein, richtig zusammen gebaut, Luft Drauf, wie neu.


----------



## LANDOs (22. Februar 2015)

Sehe für mich eigentlich erst einmal nur das Problem da Luft reinzubekommen.



mubchen schrieb:


> Habe sie eingeschickt, waren sehr kulant bei KS, 25,-â¬ hab ich bezahlt inkl. hin und herschicken.


Wohin denn eingeschickt? Bin immer mal gerne am schrauben, aber für 25-50  Euro würde ich die auch gern einschicken???

Ist das die einzigste Service Stellein Deutschland?

GERMANY / AUSTRIA
Company: E. Wiener Bike Parts Gmbh
Address: Max-Planck-Str.6 97526
Sennfeld, Germany
Tel: +49-9721-6501-88
Fax: +49-9721-6594-98
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.winora-group.de


----------



## Derivator22 (22. Februar 2015)

MWn ist Wiener nicht mehr Service-Partner von KS. Der Nachfolger ist Sixpack Racing.


----------



## LANDOs (22. Februar 2015)

Auf der Sixpack Seite steht aber nichts davon und bei Kndshock auch nicht???


----------



## Derivator22 (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte meine KS Seatpost eingeschickt zu Sixpack Racing. Zuvor hatte ich mit Wiener telefoniert und die haben mir die Änderungen mitgeteilt, dass sie nicht mehr Servicepartner von KS sind. Einfach mal denen mailen/ anrufen


----------



## LANDOs (23. Februar 2015)

andy82 schrieb:


> Dann ist auf jeden fall Luft hinter dem Trennkolben, also auf der Hydraulikseite.


 Also hier im roten Bereich.






Ich habe mir folgendes überlegt. Was passiert wenn ich die Stütze ganz einfahre, umdrehe und dann vorsichtig langsam auf ca. 50-60 Grad erwärme. Die Luft müsste sich direkt am Trennkolben langsam sammeln. Bei der Erwärmung wird das Öl und beesonders die Luft sich ausdehnen. Wenn der Kolben aber arretiert wird, muß die sich ausdehnende Luft entweichen und wird entlang des Trennkolben durchdringen. Genau so wird die Luft ja auch auf die Hydraulikseite gekommen sein. Einen Versuch wird es wert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy82 (24. Februar 2015)

Glaub ich nicht, nicht umsonst is das Loch in der Zylinderkappe. Was solls, Dämpfer Pumpe nehmen und gut is. Es sei den du hast nur nen Hardtail und ne Coil Gabel


----------



## Schlaftablette (11. April 2015)

Tuse Dohnfisch schrieb:


> ... Kind Shock LEV ... federt zwei bis drei Zentimeter ein ... Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Problem selbst zu beheben? ...



Ja es gibt eine sehr gute *Service-Anleitung für die Kind Shock LEV* und andere Modelle von KS:
http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
Leider nur in englischer Sprache aber sehr hilfreich. Aber auch mit dieser Anleitung ist der Service der Kind Shock Sattelstützen kein Kinderspiel. Wenn man es zum ersten Mal macht sollte man sehr überlegt und gewissenhaft arbeiten. Es kann einiges dabei schief gehen und man benötigt evtl. sogar mehrere Versuche sie wieder richtig zusammen zu bauen. Der Zeitaufwand kann durchaus 2 - 3 Stunden betragen.

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall machbar mit etwas Geduld und handwerklichem Geschick.

Viel Erfolg + allzeit gute Fahrt auf prima Trails wünscht die Schlaftablette!


----------



## BayWa Biker (12. April 2015)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sind das keine Zollmaße, sondern in mm angegeben....
werd dir mal nachsehen, wo ich meine bestellt habe, gibt aber im Netz so einige Anbieter.
glaube aber für den Satz kommst mit Versandkosten auch auf über 10 Euro, das sollte es dir aber auf jeden Fall wert sein ;-)


----------



## esmirald_h (12. April 2015)

schau mal hier: http://www.lelebeck.de/index.htm


----------



## Schlaftablette (12. April 2015)

Sehr gute Adresse esmirald_h, vielen Dank. Eine echte Rarität dieser Shop in Deutschland der X-Ringe in Zollmaßen für wenig Geld verkauft. SUPER!


----------



## Seader (12. April 2015)

absolut


----------



## LANDOs (13. April 2015)

Hallo, noch einmal die Frage, weil ich mir dies immer noch nicht zutraue. Wer würde hier im Forum einen Service an meiner Sattelstütze durchführen können. Die Sattelstütze hat den Fehler, das Sie einfach ca. 10 cm absackt. DieKartusche müsste also komplett zerlegt werden.


----------



## Seader (15. April 2015)

korrigier bzw komplettier erstmal deinen post


----------



## Markusmathias (27. August 2015)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank fuer diesen tollen Thread und eure Infos! Ich hab gerade an meiner i950 einen grossen Service durchgefuehrt. Sattelstuetze war vorher immer abgesackt, jetzt nicht mehr. Mein Trick zum aufpumpen: Es gibt diese Nadeln fuer Baelle aufzupumpen, diese laesst sich auf die Daempferpumpe schrauben. Die Spitze hab ich mit doppelseitigen Klebeband umwickelt und dann in das Loch gedrueckt, dichtet wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## violentstorm (22. September 2015)

Hey Leute,
auch erstmal ein rießiges Dankeschön an alle beteiligten dieses Threads!
Ich habe hier vor mir eine i900 liegen, die anscheinend auch Luft in der Ölkammer hatte und immer ca 2-4cm zusammen gesackt ist, wenn man sich drauf gesetzt hat..

Mittlerweile hab ich sie fast vollständig zerlegt.

leider bekomme ich den Ventilkopf nicht heraus gedrückt. 
Hab es durch das kleine Loch mit einem Hartholz Stab probiert, doch auch härtere Schläge haben den Kopf nicht nach unten bewegt; habt ihr noch eine Idee oder hatter ihr mal einen änlichen Fall?
Der Sattelkopf ist noch montiert und lässt sich auch nicht demontieren...


----------



## Richi86 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Mich hats auch erwischt, meine Dropzone hat angefangen beim aufsitzen 2-3cm abzusinken.
Nun hab ich versucht, mit der Ballpumpenspitze und/oder dem M3-Gewinde, den druck wieder zu erhöhen. Aber irgendwie bekomm ich es einfach nicht gebacken/dicht 
Ist hier jemand der sich vielleicht um meine Stütze kümmern möchte? 

Edit: okay habs doch hinbekommen, aaaaber es ist wohl noch ein kleiner Service fällig


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden, der mir meine abgesoffene i950 reparieren kann und biete dafür eine weitere abgesoffene i950 als Bezahlung.

Für Details einfach eine PM.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## stinkyfinky (10. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
hab grade die Reparatur meiner i900 erfolgreich abgeschlossen und wollt mich auch mal kurz für diesen Thread und die klasse Anleitungen und Tips bedanken!


----------



## Aninaj (29. Februar 2016)

Nur zur allgemeinen Info, wenn man keine Garantie mehr hat: 

Ich habe bei sixpack-racing angefragt und eine Reparatur kostet erwartungsgemäß 100-120€. Dazu muss ein Kostenvoranschlag gemacht werden (29€ + Rückversand) der mit den Reperaturkosten verrechnet wird. 

Daher werde ich mir die Anleitungen hier mal zu Gemüte führen und selber basteln.


----------



## Derivator22 (29. Februar 2016)

- falscher Thread -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe jetzt zwei Mal meine Kind Shock Super Natural einem großen Service zugeführt, aber ich bekomme sie nicht dauerhaft wieder instand gesetzt. Beim ersten Versuch sackte sie wenige Versuche nach dem Zusammenbau wieder ein. Beim zweiten Versuch hielt sie immerhin eine halbe Tour. Ist aber auch irgendwie sub-optimal 

Ich vermute daher, dass (mind) eine der Dichtungen nicht korrekt funktioniert. Allerdings habe ich bisher kein konkretes Problem an den Dichtungsringen erkennen können. Um aber die Dichtungen ausschließen zu können, würde ich sie gerne austauschen. Hat schon mal jemand die Dichtungen getauscht und wenn ja, wo habt ihr die Ersatzgummis geordert?

Vielen Dank
Janni


----------



## rider1970 (6. März 2016)

Servus,
bei meiner Ks war damals der Quadring im inneren der Hydraulik def. Ersatzteil hab ich seinerzeit bei einem Grosshändler bekommen, bei dem meine Fa auch teile bezieht: Eugen vom Cleff in Kriftel. K.a. ob die auch vesenden, ich war direkt im Laden-sind sehr gut sortiert.


----------



## Aninaj (6. März 2016)

Ich habe das gute Stück jetzt nochmal auseinander gebaut und die ganzen Quadringe genau angeschaut, da schaut immer noch Keiner defekt aus. Ein Freund hat auch drauf geschaut und kann auch nix erkennen. Einzig was auffällt, alle Ringe lassen sich etwas verschieben, aber ich vermute mal, das ist normal, oder?

Dann muss ich die wohl alle versuchen auszumessen um etwas ähnliches zu finden. Hab da leider keinen direkten Kontakt...


----------



## stinkyfinky (6. März 2016)

Servus, meine Dichtungen haben auch alle noch tiptop ausgeschaut und trotzdem hats nicht funktioniert...hab dann alle getauscht und seitdem läufts wieder einwandfrei.
Hab sämtliche Quadringe hier bestellt: https://www.lelebeck.de/x-ringe_nbr.htm
Ist leider alles metrisch, also nicht 100% identisch zu den originalen Dichtringen in Zollgrössen, aber funktioniert trotzdem. Sitzt halt alles minimal strammer. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## thecuberider (26. März 2016)

es gibt immer noch Biker, die mit der 900er KS unterwegs sind! Dieser Thread ist daher Gold wert und deswegen vielen vielen Dank für die Mühen, die Ihr Euch hier gemacht habt. Für mich war der Hinweis mit dem kleinen Befülllungsventil entscheidend, das wäre mir wahrscheinlich so nie aufgefallen und hat sicher Stunden Arbeit gespart


----------



## Aninaj (3. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise und Tipps und natürlich die initiale Anleitung. Am Ende scheint es geklappt zu haben, meine Stütze hat die letzten 3 Ausfahrten problemlos mitgemacht. Einzig die nicht 100% passenden Dichtungsringe machen sich etwas bemerkbar - Sowohl hoch als auch runter gibt es nach etwas "längerer" Standzeit (eher Minuten als Stunden) eine Art "Losbrechmoment", aber wenn's sonst nix ist, kann ich wunderbar damit leben 

Bestellt habe ich die Dichtungen hier, die versenden auch für Kleinstmengen sehr schnell


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. April 2016)

Das mit dem Losbrechmoment nach einiger Standzeit hat eine meiner beiden Stützen auch, jeweils beide mit Originaldichtungen.
Komplett auseinander hatte ich beide schon... Beide beim Zusammenbau mit dem gleichem Öl in der Hydraulik und den selben Schmiermitteln wieder zusammengebaut und trotzdem hängt eine ein bisschen.
Stört aber zu wenig als das es mir bisher Wert war nach der Ursache zu suchen.


----------



## Schlaftablette (6. April 2016)

Das hohe Losbrechmoment kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Und zwar bei einer nagelneuen LEV von Kind Shock. Es liegt also nicht an den geringfügig abweichenden Maßen der Dichtungen.
Interessanterweise bleibt aber nur die schwarz eloxierte Stütze stecken. Die baugleiche gold-/titanfarben eloxierte Stütze flutscht allzeit problemlos. Kurioses Phänomen, nicht wahr?!
Danke @Aninaj und @flachmaennchen . Eure Beiträge sind sehr hilfreich für mich.


----------



## Xillber (23. April 2016)

Habe beim meiner Lev auch das absenken gehabt so 5mm beim drauf sitzen. habe sie kpl. zerlegt öle wechseln , vermutlich war luft drin... jetzt ist sie wieder Brett Hart .. Eigendlich gar nicht schwer wenn man weiß wie viel öle rein muss und welche rein folge beachtet werden muss !!!


----------



## WvN (29. September 2016)

@Xillber ist das Prozedere bei der Lev den identisch zur i900? Und sind die Ölmengen die gleichen? Mein sackt seit Neustem auch um 5-10mm ab beim draufsetzen. Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (29. September 2016)

Ist sehr ähnlich, aber gänzlich gleich sind die nicht.
Ölmenge muss man nicht wirklich abmessen, einfach etwas Öl einfüllen bis der ganz nach unten geschobene Trennkolben im Öl sitzt, dann inneres Rohr einsetzen und das bis oben hin füllen.
Die Luftkammer hat genug Spiel von der Größe her, dass es nicht auf den Milliliter ankommt, heißt wenn da etwas Öl reinschwappt geht die Stütze trotzdem nicht direkt auf Block beim Einfahren.


----------



## VWBulli (23. Februar 2017)

Hi hat jemand eine Bestellliste der x ringe die man benötigt ? Besten Dank im vorraus................


----------



## WvN (19. März 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ist sehr ähnlich, aber gänzlich gleich sind die nicht.
> Ölmenge muss man nicht wirklich abmessen, einfach etwas Öl einfüllen bis der ganz nach unten geschobene Trennkolben im Öl sitzt, dann inneres Rohr einsetzen und das bis oben hin füllen.
> Die Luftkammer hat genug Spiel von der Größe her, dass es nicht auf den Milliliter ankommt, heißt wenn da etwas Öl reinschwappt geht die Stütze trotzdem nicht direkt auf Block beim Einfahren.



Hi, meinst du mit ganz nach unten geschoben Richtung Ventil oder in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung. Ich habe noch nicht ganz verstanden, wo ich das Öl einfüllen muss. 
In dem Raum zwischen Trennkolben und dem Ventilkopf, sprich zwischen dem mittlerem und dem äußeren Rohr, soll ja keine Luft sein. Oder hab ich hier grundsätzlich noch ein Verständnisproblem?


----------



## AndiBar361 (21. März 2017)

Glaub die i900 ist identisch mit der Dropzone
dazu hab ich diese Anleitung gefunden:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/foodandbikes/sets/72157630615056238

ich habe versucht Luft einzupumpen ohne den Kolben vorher ausgebaut und geserviced zu haben. Hab das Loch dicht bekommen unter Druck, so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Aber das Ventil hat nicht aufgemacht 
Kartuschenservice kostet an die 90 Euro + Versand, überlege mir einfach ne neue Stütze zu holen


----------



## flachmaennchen (22. März 2017)

@WvN Nach unten wenn du reinschaust, richtung Ventil.
Ein wenig Öl kommt dann ins Rohr bis der IFP bedeckt ist, damit sich da keine Luft sammeln kann.
Danach steckst das kleinere Rohr rein bis es innen im IFP einrastet.
Dann dünnes Rohr innen voll machen mit Öl.
Zwischen innerem und mittlerem Rohr soll Luft sein, da ist die Luftkammer 

Wenn du das Ventil betätigst schiebts beim Einfahren das Öl am Ventil vorbei samt Trennkolben in die Luftkammer und komprimiert die Luft.


----------



## WvN (22. März 2017)

@flachmaennchen, Danke aber ich glaube bei der LEV ist es genau anders rum. Ich bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass das bei der LEV auch so ist, mein Fehler. Die Anleitung aus dem MTBR Forum (http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html) zeigt das auch auf Seite 4. 
War also mein Fehler. Verstanden habe ich es jetzt aber endlich


----------



## WvN (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell eine i950 bei mir auf dem Tisch. Jetzt ist es so, dass alles wieder zusammengabeut ist, aktuell fehlt nur die Luft. Nun meine Frage, schließt das Ventil im Kopf der Stütze nur, wenn Druck auf der Luftseite anliegt? Ich kann den Kolben gerade ohne den Heble zu betätigenauf und ab bewegen. 
Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Dezember 2017)

Dann kannst du sie jetzt vermutlich wieder auseinander bauen.
Beim Reinschieben ohne Luft in der Kammer schiebst du den Trennkolben hoch, wenn du den Kolben dann wieder rausziehst, kommt der Trennkolben aber meist nicht mit und du ziehst dir direkt wieder Luft auf die Ölseite.

Das Ventil sollte allerdings auch funktionieren wenn keine Luft drin ist. Wenn du den Ölkolben wirklich richtig randvoll gemacht hast, wie er sein soll, dann musst du das Ventil sogar etwas betätigen beim Zusammenstecken, sonst sollte man die Stütze garnicht zusammen gesteckt bekommen.

Eventuell klemmt dein Ventil...


----------



## WvN (30. Dezember 2017)

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Aber dann komme ich eben nicht ums nochmalige auseinander nehmen herum. 
Das Ventil lässt sich im ausgebauten Zustand normal betätigen, obwohl es kurz vor dem Endanschlag etwas mehr Kraft braucht um komplett zu schließen. Was mich nur wundert, wodurch wird das Ventil denn wieder geschlossen nachdem es durch den Hebel geöffnet wurde? 

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen. 
- Etwas Öl in das äußere Rohr gefüllt
- inneres Rohr mit aufgeschobenem Trennkolben eingeführt
- Trennkolben nach unten in Richtung Ventil geschoben, dabei das Ventil betätigt
- Solange geschoben, bis keine Luft mehr im Inneren Rohr aufstieg
- inneres Rohr mit Öl befüllt
- Kolben ins Innere Rohr geschoben

Danach konnte ich auch ohne Vetil zu betätigen den Kolben einschieben. 
Hab ich hier schon was grob falsch gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (30. Dezember 2017)

Sollte so eigentlich gehen.

Ich setze den Trennkolben immer erst ein, kippe Öl drauf bis er bedeckt ist und fummel dann das innere Röhrchen in den Trennkolben rein.
So ist zu 100% keine Luft unter dem Trennkolben.

Wenn sich im letzten Schritt der Kolben bei dir einschieben ließ, ohne das Ventil zu drücken, dann war entweder noch irgendwo Luft oder das innere Rohr saß noch nicht richtig - das sollte sich allerdings spätestens beim Zuschrauben setzen, allerdings hast du dann wahrscheinlich trotzdem irgendwo Luft wo keine sein sollte.

Das Ventil habe ich zum Glück noch nie ausbauen müssen, aber sollte da nicht irgendwo eine Feder drin sein?


----------



## WvN (30. Dezember 2017)

Das Versuche ich dann einfach nochmal.
Das Ventil ist dreiteilig. Der Teil der im äußerem Rohr sitzt ist ein Teil. Das eigentliche Ventil besteht aus dem Ventilkörper und einer eingedrehten Schrauben. Eine Feder gibt es bei meiner nirgends. Vielleicht ist das ja auch mein Problem. Ich werde es sehen, da ich sie sie Tage eh wieder auseinander nehme.


----------



## jurgen.gottspen (4. Januar 2018)

Es ist zwar etwas off-topic, jedoch scheinen mir in diesem Thread die I900 Experten unterwegs zu sein.

Ich möchte meine I900 auf Remote umrüsten und habe mir dazu den Sattelkopf von der I900 R besorgt. Leider bekomme ich den Sattelkopf nicht gelöst. Vermutlich ist der eingeklebt, daher hatte ich es bereits mit erwärmen versucht.
Leider ohne Erfolg.
Oder steht der Sattelkopf unter Druck weil der Ventilkopf darauf drückt?
Wenn ja müsste ich zunächst den Druck ablassen.
Weiß jemand genaueres?
Das Öffnen und Wiederbefüllen der Druckkammer ist ja ein ziemlicher Aufwand.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Schlaftablette (9. Dezember 2018)

Für alle die ihre Kind Shock LEV gern selbst servicen wollen gibt's hier die erforderlichen Dichtungen mit Bezugsquellen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    Viel Erfolg!​


----------



## oolinger (17. Februar 2019)

Schlaftablette schrieb:


> In älteren Wartungsanleitungen der Kind Shock LEV fehlen die Angaben der O-Ringe am Ventil. Diese sollten beim Service unbedingt auch getauscht werden. Für die Ventildichtungen werden benötigt: *O-Ringe NBR 1 St. 3,9x1,8 mm und 2 St. 2,0x1,0 mm*.​


Gibt's ein solches Bild mit den entsprechenden Dichtungen auch für die i900(r)? Oder ist die Kartusche identisch zur Lev?


----------



## Machiavelli (22. August 2020)

Gleiche Frage. Hat jemand noch die Liste mit den Dichtungen für die i900. Würde meiner auch gerne einen großen Service verpassen. Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexanderGae (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, bei meiner KS i 900 ist nun auch ein großer Service fällig. Ich würde gerne alle Dichtungen erneuern. Augenscheinlich sind die ja nicht 100% identisch zur i 950 bzw. zur LEV. 

Kann mir jemand eine „Einkaufsliste“ für die Dichtungen zur Verfügung stellen?

Vielen Dank
Alexander


----------

